# The Volvo thread



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Plenty of cyclists out there who own a car made by the prancing moose. About time we had a thread of our own to discuss the trials and tribulations of Volvo ownership, and generally pat each other on the back for driving superior cars.

So, who else drives a Volvo, and wotcher got?


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

I have owned lots of them, but that was back when they were proper Volvo's, even had a boat once with a Volve engine, but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

I learned to drive in a 245.


----------



## All uphill (2 Feb 2020)

We have an ancient s40, and previously had a diesel s60 which was the best car ever. We sold it for a few hundred at 200,000 miles. It's now on 300,000


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

2009 XC90 R-Design D5 geartronic with premium pack here. 

Mrs D has the 2019 (first of the 2020 model year) XC90 T8 Inscription, which is an absolute weapon, faster than a Ferrari 348, but I prefer mine - like me its manly and rugged, but the new one, nice as it is, is a bit trendy and overtly Scandinavian inside. I half expect to find someone filming a brooding police drama inside every time I climb aboard. Its expensive too - the key is clad in the same leather as the interior, which is a £185 option. Luckily, my Dad bought it for her so we didn't pay the £77,000 invoice.


----------



## Smudge (2 Feb 2020)

Only ever owned one Volvo, a 240DL saloon. Bought it cheap with over 130K on the clock, but it ran sweet as and never needed anything fixing while i had it. 
Only got rid because of the impracticality of a saloon.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Feb 2020)

I once owned a 440 GLE, apart from the heated seats, it was one of the most unreliable cars I ever owned.
It’s put me off ever owning one again.


----------



## All uphill (2 Feb 2020)

The s40 has lots of parts marked "fomoco" (Ford Motor Co). Its a Ford Focus!

2006, no rust, no excitement, reliable so far (158,000). 

I'd rather be on the bike!


----------



## Venod (2 Feb 2020)

We have 2018 V40 CC T3 Auto, driven mostly by Mrs Venod, I would like a XC40 or 60 hybrid but we don't need two cars, I will have to convince her next time we change, I do like the leather interior and the general robust feel of the V40, its a bit lively as well if your that way inclined.


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Feb 2020)

After years of leasing new cars for business, I finally saw the light and decided to buy a used car with my own money.
We have a 1600Kg caravan so I needed something beefy to tow it with. I live in a hilly area 800’ above sea level, so we see snow every winter - 4WD/AWD required then.
I wanted a diesel auto estate car. I’ve had a few SUVs and fancied a change.
Not many cars ticked all my boxes. Audi A6 Allroad, Volvo XC70.
Plumped for an XC70 Se Lux, 60K miles for £14.5K. Had a tow bar fitted and never looked back.
Towed the ‘van with ease. Coped well in the snow and ice. By far the most comfortable car I’ve ever owned.
When I retired, finances required that I sold the car.
Picked up another XC70 with 130K miles for stupid low money.
Tempting fate to say, but 18 months later it’s still going great, only costing me a couple of tyres and the usual fuel & servicing. Using an independent Volvo garage, a standard service only costs around £200.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I once owned a 440 GLE, apart from the heated seats, it was one of the most unreliable cars I ever owned.
> It’s put me off ever owning one again.


All the mechanical parts and electrics were Renault. Only the structure, steering, suspension and glass were Volvo. They weren't made in Sweden either. Unloved by bother the public and the Volvo cognoscenti.


----------



## All uphill (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> All the mechanical parts and electrics were Renault. Only the structure, steering, suspension and glass were Volvo. They weren't made in Sweden either. Unloved by bother the public and the Volvo cognoscenti.


Did they have some DAF in them too?


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> All the mechanical parts and electrics were Renault. Only the structure, steering, suspension and glass were Volvo. They weren't made in Sweden either. Unloved by bother the public and the Volvo cognoscenti.


Ahh, I think I need to rethink my opinion of Volvo then, all the issues I had were related to the Renault bits......bloody French!


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Feb 2020)

Are there any known issues with very early XC90’s, I do see a fair few for sale as spares or repairs?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Are there any known issues with very early XC90’s, I do see a fair few for sale as spares or repairs?


Yes, they break a lot 

Seriously though, they are big, heavy, and IMHO the suspension components aren't quite up to it. Add to that the foolishness of Volvo declaring the perfectly good AW 55 autobox to be sealed for life, with predictable consequences at 110k miles+, oh, and for giggles rather frangible tensioners on the aux belt which throw that belt, which then interferes with the (indestructible) cambelt, and lunches the engine.

That said, all of the above is known, so as an eyes wide open purchase they are fine.

Ours?

2005 Euro3 S60 D5 with 165k for me (manual)
2005 Euro 3 XC 70 D5 with 184k for she (auto)

And yesterday I put a deposit on a 2012 XC 70 in SE Lux auto flavour as replacement for the old XC.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> faster than a Ferrari 348,



Even a Tesla milk float is faster than one of those.

Might as well call it a granny, sorry, granny or grandad, car.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2020)

2010 C30 only 40K now whether you can class it as a Volvo as it's heart was designed by Ford & built by Citroen.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Are there any known issues with very early XC90’s, I do see a fair few for sale as spares or repairs?


Avoid the 163BHP D5. They were troublesome all round, and the transmission in particular was a headache. The rework and facelift of 2007 was quite comprehensive, and those beasts (idenifiable by having the 185 BHP engine) are different animals entirely for reliability - mine has 140k and the only failure has been a headlamp bulb. Mileages of 300k plus are moderately common on the owners forum.

Theres one caveat though - while the later models were much better sorted, they weren't cheap cars when new. Mine was £48,000 when my Dad bought it new in 2009, and if it should break it's still gonna cost premium 4x4 prices to fix. Repair costs don't shrink as the cars value shrinks. You can't realistically run one on a shoestring - you can either afford to maintain one properly or you can't, and there are no shortcuts. Having said that, X5's and Disco 3s/4s are positively biodegradable in comparison, and a service at Volvo gives you free Volvo Assist, that's essentially free AA membership which is itself £180 a year to buy on it's own. Therefore, it works out cheaper than having the work experience boy at Kwik Fit do the job and paying for seperate breakdown cover.

Don't buy one that doesn't have a full dealer or specialist history - a local Fred in a Shed won't be up to the job of maintaining one properly. If someone is taking it there then they clearly can't afford to own one in the first place.

On a related note, does anyone have any experience with Vida?


----------



## sleuthey (2 Feb 2020)

A week before Christmas I took a pride in cycling 7 miles to a works Christmas curry in order to be green and got absolutely soaked. My boss turned up at the same time in a 1990s Volvo diesel estate. I did not envy him.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Yes, it must be awful for him not having have to pay for any vehicle loans or finance for the last quarter century.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Avoid the 163BHP D5. They were troublesome all round, and the transmission in particular was a headache. The rework and facelift of 2007 was quite comprehensive, and those beasts (idenifiable by having the 185 BHP engine) are different animals entirely for reliability - mine has 140k and the only failure has been a headlamp bulb. Mileages of 300k plus are moderately common on the owners forum.


Not sure I agree there. The Euro 3 D5 is the simplest and most reliable version. It's also more economical than the next 2 generations of the engine. The AW55 transmission is absolutely reliable in Saab models. Why? Because scheduled ATF changes, that's why. No dpf, no swirl flaps, happy days (albeit huge clouds of smoke once in a while as an Italian tune up takes place )


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Well, we'll disagree like the gentlemanly Volvo drivers we are then 

There is no doubt that the transmission troubles that afflicted the earlier models were sorted for the 185. Resigned bevel gears, beefed up front and rear diff bearings, stonger driveshafts with more splines, they virtually eliminated the transmission problems that plagued the 163.

Yes, the 185 is saddled with a DPF, although Volvos system is more tolerant than most of inappropriate use such as short journeys etc. Swirl flaps can cause issues too on the 185, but then they do on every major competitor, Disco, X5 (especially), Q7 etc. The 400NM of grunt that the 185 gives is worth any risk of hassle.

Your new motor sounds nice. We expect a full photographic report soonest. I've always had a soft spot for the XC70, as does the Poshshire Constabulary, who have bought them to replace their ageing X5's, and I'm told they are well impressed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, we'll disagree like the gentlemanly Volvo drivers we are then
> 
> There is no doubt that the transmission troubles that afflicted the earlier models were sorted for the 185. Resigned bevel gears, beefed up front and rear diff bearings, stonger driveshafts with more splines, they virtually eliminated the transmission problems that plagued the 163.
> 
> Your new motor sounds nice. We expect a full photographic report soonest.


Agreed on splines, and I had understood that once the splined sleeve had been fixed, it was a lifetime fix, but I was up at Horton Cars the other week and Graham was saying that there have been instances of the new one stripping too.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Your new motor sounds nice. We expect a full photographic report soonest. I've always had a soft spot for the XC70, as does the Poshshire Constabulary, who have bought them to replace their ageing X5's, and I'm told they are well impressed.


I do have some photos but they are of the unprepared article as I jumped on it the moment I saw an advert come up with bare details and insisted on going to see it in that state, promising that I could see through that. I can report that the interior leather is by some distance the worst I've ever seen! However, it's having all the leather completely re-Connollised this week by the person who does Maranello's Ferraris, so all should be well there. And it was a very very good price


----------



## kynikos (2 Feb 2020)

2012 V60 D5 with all the toys. Still a very nice car, albeit 8 years old, and I'm not about to change it. Pretty much problem free in the 5 years I've had it although I'm now getting water in the rear passenger footwell for some reason. Service, MOT and hopefully sort out the water ingress this week. Does everything I want from a car, in great soft beige leather comfort.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

Never had one never wanted one


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> stonger driveshafts with more splines,


Didn't think it was driveshafts, thought it was the splines on the Haldex unit which were made of aluminium & easily stripped.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2020)

We had a 740GL estate for a while in the early '00s

Along with a 'Safari' caravan (our first _BWSOW_)













When I bought my Octavia estate (March 2012), it was a choice between that, & a V50

That said; I'd have an 'Amazon' estate now!!


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

There's a chap I went to school with, he now a historian. He still drives a very, very nice late 80's 740 wagon.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't think it was driveshafts, thought it was the splines on the Haldex unit which were made of aluminium & easily stripped.


They did do the driveshafts, but also the splined connector in the main drivetrain, but it was always stainless steel, not alu, just badly designed in its first iteration, so they rounded off and stopped being able to send drive to the rear. Ask me how I know


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> They did do the driveshafts, but also the splined connector in the main drivetrain, but it was always stainless steel, not alu, just badly designed in its first iteration, so they rounded off and stopped being able to send drive to the rear. Ask me how I know


Yeah the Haldex coupling it's an hydroelectric system to send the drive when required, could have sworn that the outer was aluminium but the shaft wasn't hence why it stripped it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah the Haldex coupling it's an hydroelectric system to send the drive when required, could have sworn that the outer was aluminium but the shaft wasn't hence why it stripped it.


The aforementioned Graham has one on his desk


----------



## figbat (2 Feb 2020)

M’first Volvo was a V50 which I loved. Not fast or sporty but a damned fine way to transport family and family stuff pretty much anywhere. Then there was a Volvo drought until 2 years ago when we got a new XC60 which is, again, a fantastic family mover (with their bikes when needed).

I’ve been lucky enough to work with Volvo and have visited their HQ in Gothenburg. They are a nice company to work with. The completely separate but equally friendly Volvo Trucks make a decent vehicle too.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Its gratifying to see plenty of Volvo drivers about these parts. It raises the tone of the place.


----------



## tom73 (2 Feb 2020)

Always get a bit of a twinge every time I see one. Normally from the metal work keeping me together after one rearranged my right side. Have to say they must be well made as they bloody hurt.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Feb 2020)

Well since you asked. First one, 1998 V70 2.5 10v, Phase 1 and a lovely motor. Super comfy, never yet found any seats as good. Part-ex'd against a 55 plate XC90, Ocean Race with all the toys. Loved that car, but sold to fund a house move only 18 months later. Stuck with the brand, but on a budget, so a Phase 2 V70 2.5, 2002 plate. Did the job, usual clunky auto box as was typical of the year. A promotion at work and a bonus payout led to the brand spanking 61 plate XC90, again all the bells and whistles, nice motor, but lacked the appeal of the Ocean Race I'd owned previously. In hindsight I should have gone for a fire engine red R-Design
After that the Volvo years dried up. Health issues and a reshuffle of priorities led to a Honda Civic touring first, and then the VW T5 which I converted to a camper, and still have. Still hankered a big Volvo estate, but an oldie, so for the princely sum of £720 I collected this beast with 18 days of MOT left on it in early January






1993 240 Torslander. Not even run in, ticked over 179,000 miles on the drive home from collecting. Same family since new, has it's issues but is a nice drive, when it's running proper. With some hours spent resolving engine management issues she passed the MOT with no issues.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

tom73 said:


> Always get a bit of a twinge every time I see one. Normally from the metal work keeping me together after one rearranged my right side. Have to say they must be well made as they bloody hurt.


Ooh, sorry to hear that.

They are rather well made. No occupant of an XC90 had ever died on the UK's roads since the models launch. That changed last year when someone finally bought the ranch. Volvo got so upset with this they dispatched investigators from Sweden, and within a couple of days they found the driver, rather worse for wear but actually still very much alive, so the record was actually maintained. Sven and Thor were able to return home, honour intact, to return to whipping each other with twigs in a steamy cupboard.

Even now all these years on the MK1 is still one of the highest scoring models for pedestrian safety.

@cosmicbike love your 240, a very usable classic. Is yours the 2.0, 2.1 or 2.3? They're prone to rot at the arriss end under the boot floor, and the forward sills and under the A pillar, so well worth crawling under there with something greasy/waxy come spring.


----------



## ozboz (3 Feb 2020)

I bought a 144 in 1984, really good car but as I needed a vehicle that could carry my tools I replaced it with a 245 and kept that up to going to Australia in 1988, my mate bought it and kept it till well into tha mid 90’s , Another mate of mine had a 246 but had no end of trouble with the Renault engine , I did always fancy a 146, but never got around to it ,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Feb 2020)

145 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPMD4d2BbJg


https://www.erclassics.com/volvo-145-1970-v6747/



But LHD 
https://www.erclassics.com/volvo-amazon-1965-v1176/

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn-29WKg4EI



*WARNING!!!*
Do not look their home page, or YouTube channel, or you'll be alternatively drooling, or crying


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

Have you seen Guy Martin's Amazon?


----------



## Salar (3 Feb 2020)

We've had quite a few Volvos :-

Volvo 340 Eurobox, terrible car

Volvo 245 Estate, was a nice old classic with personal plates

Volvo C30 1.6

Volvo C30 T5 2.5 in black, nice, but expensive to run

Volvo V70 D5

No doubt I'll have another one in the future.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

I'm thinking of selling mine if anybody knows somebody who wants a nice low mileage C30 R-Design, I'm only doing 80 miles a week which I reckon I can do by other means.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Here my Dad's C70 T5 ragtop. 30odd K miles, owned from new...





He also has a T8 Inscription, the twin of Mrs D's.


----------



## figbat (3 Feb 2020)

You might be interested to know that the car holding the world record for highest mileage (over 3 million) is a Volvo P1800.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Indeed, owned by Irv Gordon, god rest his soul.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Its gratifying to see plenty of Volvo drivers about these parts. It raises the tone of the place.


Who would of thought we had so many aging architects on the forum?


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Just to conform to stereotype, my Dad is a qualified architect but never (apart from private jobs designing extensions etc for friends) worked as one.


----------



## figbat (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed, owned by Irv Gordon, god rest his soul.


I was lucky enough to meet him a couple of years before he passed away. Never did get to see the car, although I have seen some of the engine parts.


----------



## All uphill (3 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Who would of thought we had so many aging architects on the forum?


For me that was Saab. They were just perfect.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Saab were good...but not _quite_ as good as Volvo


----------



## ozboz (3 Feb 2020)

Does the fact I did drive Volvo HGV’s count , mainly F10 ‘s , nice motor . a lot of the older generation of the time always gave credit the F88 s swore by them , there was also F89’s they had about 330 hp engines , both marques were superseded by F10-12’s them the F18:from memory appeared , I think the called them Globetrotters , mighty trucks


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

ozboz said:


> Does the fact I did drive Volvo HGV’s count , mainly F10 ‘s , nice motor . a lot of the older generation of the time always gave credit the F88 s swore by them , there was also F89’s they had about 330 hp engines , both marques were superseded by F10-12’s them the F18:from memory appeared , I think the called them Globetrotters , mighty trucks


When I did agency work for Next they always had Volvo's very nice to drive, no idea what they were but they were the easiest to drive out of 3-6 different tractor units I'd drive each week


----------



## MarkF (3 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 2010 C30 only 40K now whether you can class it as a Volvo as it's heart was designed by Ford & built by Citroen.



I didn't know that, they are good looking cars, wouldn't mind one of those seeing used prices are so low. Funny, I came across this thread only a few mins after looking at this, hmmmm.............

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201912034978793?advertising-location=at_cars

About a decade ago I had a craving for a 740, we had 2 cars and m/bikes and stuff but one night pissed on Ebay I bought a dark navy blue 1988 automatic 740GL located in Spalding, I think I paid £120 for it. I caught the train down via Peterborough and drove it back home. I loved that car, it was me. It was super comfy, like driving a sofa the kids were young then and thought it went into warp drive on kick down. I think only the heater matrix went wonky in the few months I owned it. MrsF and the neighbours loathed it though and I gave in and away it went. I got pissed on Ebay again though and bought a 1998 4L Jeep Cherokee located in Lowestoft so it all turned out well in the end.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

MarkF said:


> I didn't know that, they are good looking cars, wouldn't mind one of those seeing used prices are so low. Funny,


Call round mine with a wedge of cash & you can drive away in one


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

That 960 looks lovely. Back in the day the Chief Freemason of Northamptonshire had a 960 as his official car.


----------



## bigjim (3 Feb 2020)

Back in the late 70s I had a taxi business. A partnership. We ran a 1969 Volvo 144GL. Full leather, metallic paint and sunroof. That car ran 7 days a week 24 hours a day, with different drivers. Never , ever let us down. Routine servicing. never missed a beat. In 1988 I bought a 1977 245 estate, hooked it up to a caravan, loaded all the families worldy possessions and with wife and four kids in tow set off for a new life in Spain. Drove down to Malaga. Things didn't work out and 12 months later did the same journey back to the UK. Used the car for the next four years until it was stolen. It had 160k on the clock and never let me down or cost me a penny. Great cars,
I still hanker after one now, but they are a big heavy, thirsty old bus compared to my modern 2002 Yaris Verso.
Drove a lot of Volvo trucks as well over the years starting with the 88. But always preferred MAN and Mercedes.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> @cosmicbike love your 240, a very usable classic. Is yours the 2.0, 2.1 or 2.3? They're prone to rot at the arriss end under the boot floor, and the forward sills and under the A pillar, so well worth crawling under there with something greasy/waxy come spring.



A mere 1986cc, but being a late one it has (had?) over 100 horses, not that you'd know it. Anything pre-89 was very rot prone around the back end due to the design and rubbish metal, revised post this date. I will be spending some time under it soon, the NS lower suspension arm needs doing, but a job for the Summer. Along with the welding on the Capri. And the gardening (apparently..)


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Anyone got a Volvo tattoo?


----------



## Smudge (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Anyone got a Volvo tattoo?


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Not just a Volvo tattoo, but a V70Xc towing a Wally wagon tattoo...


----------



## Smudge (4 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Not just a Volvo tattoo, but a V70Xc towing a Wally wagon tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 503222



Is that your tattoo ?


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

No, mine are all naked laydees and rock bands.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Have you seen Guy Martin's Amazon?



Yes, in a couple of the programes, & read the description of it in one of the books
A completely mental machine!

And 'smoked' by a soundman, in a Tesla, in a drag-race!!!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyldCW6fxAA


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

What a waste of a nice Amazon.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2020)

Completely disagree


----------



## Salar (4 Feb 2020)

Not sure when that was filmed, but the  modified Amazon is on a SORN with no MOT etc.. Google and DVLA are your friend.

Unless special terms apply to track days etc. I don't know.

Tend to agree that is should have been kept original though.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2020)

Salar said:


> Not sure when that was filmed, but the  modified Amazon is on a SORN with no MOT etc.. Google and DVLA are your friend.
> 
> Tend to agree that is should have been kept original though.


Doesn't need a MOT


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Guy Martin sometimes thinks he doesn't need a licence...


----------



## Salar (4 Feb 2020)

I thought if a classic had been heavily modified it would need an MOT. Over to the experts


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2020)

Salar said:


> I thought if a classic had been heavily modified it would need an MOT. Over to the experts


Why as long as the chassis has not been modified then it doesn't need one, but logically with all his vehicles/jobs/baby he just hasn't done it, as I would have not expected it to be SORN if on the road.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Salar said:


> I thought if a classic had been heavily modified it would need an MOT. Over to the experts


I'm not intimately familiar with it, but theres a poi t system that's used when determining if enough of a car remains for it to consider whether it should be considered the original vehicle or not. Major components such as chassis, body, engine, axles, steering components, transmission etc are awarded points, and if it's less than x amount t it can no longer be considered the original vehicle and requires an IVA (or whatever it may be called these days) and would then be awarded a new registration.

However, the rules are widely ignored and may folk make massive structural changes to install different engines and simply slap the original registration plates back on. Very commonly ignored in the LR world with restorations or modifications to chassis to make off roading specials, but it's not so much fun on those very rare occasions a VOSA roadside inspection does snare one - when I was a sad Land Rover owner someone in oir local club got done for this for his Disco, and all the done was to shorten the rear chassis overhang and shorten the body to suit, which is quite minor compared to some of these radical V8 engine transplants. Still, that's what Land Rover owners deserve for not driving a Volvo 

In Martin's case his Amazon is a left hooker, so I wonder if it started life overseas and was abroad when the work was done. Then when it was imported it may have come in as-is, ie, as a one off special, and been granted an age related plate following an IVA, as there would be no original UK identity anyway. Of cours6e, he may have simply pried the number plates off a lawnmower and glued them on, and will claim when stopped that someone in a pub told him it was OK and he believed it.


----------



## mickle (4 Feb 2020)

My beloved 940 GLE was driven into by our local bus and written off. Modern V90 insurance loaner was a total space ship. Replaced by a 2001 V70 which does the job adequately but I'm struggling to feel any emotions for it.


----------



## mickle (4 Feb 2020)

This is my dream Volvo:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> In Martin's case his Amazon is a left hooker, so I wonder if it started life overseas and was abroad when the work was done. Then when it was imported it may have come in as-is, ie, as a one off special, and been granted an age related plate following an IVA, as there would be no original UK identity anyway. Of cours6e, he may have simply pried the number plates off a lawnmower and glued them on, and will claim when stopped that someone in a pub told him it was OK and he believed it.



Yes it was built abroad
By an engineer who worked for Koenigsegg (??)
https://www.driving.co.uk/news/guy-martin-on-his-volvo-fastest-car-in-britain/



mickle said:


> This is my dream Volvo:
> View attachment 503290


As believed by most motorcyclists 'back in the day'
Volvos (& their drivers ) were often the butt of the joke in the Ogri strip


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As believed by most motorcyclists 'back in the day'
> Volvos (& their drivers ) were often the butt of the joke in the Ogri strip



Eg (photo'd from one of the books)


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

But only if they have a hat in the rear window


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Feb 2020)

Then of course, there was the days of the BTCC(?), when Volvo used the 850 estate instead of the saloon

Not sure, if it was an urban myth or not, that they had a stuffed dog in the back of it for some races??
That was the days when touring cars didn't seem to take themselves too seriously


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2020)

Mrs D drove mine to work today, get some heat through it and keep the brakes clean, and left me with her spanking new version (not that I drove it anywhere). "Its a bit primitive" she declared upon her arrival back at Drago Towers. Divorce papers will be served in due course.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Then of course, there was the days of the BTCC(?), when Volvo used the 850 estate instead of the saloon
> 
> Not sure, if it was an urban myth or not, that they had a stuffed dog in the back of it for some races??
> That was the days when touring cars didn't seem to take themselves too seriously



I remember it well, only Honda have since run an estate in the BTCC (Civic Tourer). The stuffed dog was, IIRC, a publicity thing in the pits and didn't feature in the car during races. They have run the 850 BTCC car at Goodwood, complete with stuffed dog.


----------



## DRM (9 Feb 2020)

We had a 260 GLE estate in the early 90’s, was a total hoot to out accelerate XR3’s and such like, the look on their faces was priceless to be left for dead by a Volvo Estate! Was really comfy to go any distance in too.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Feb 2020)

New Volvo arrived this morning. Photos to follow at some point. Mrs BFB is happy


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2020)

Had to go out on a SAR call today. Seriously, I don't even feel the 60mph winds in the XC90. It's like driving a nuclear bunker.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2020)

Ok, since the Smart went to ita new home a few weeks back I've been meaning to install my dual band ham transceiver in the Volvo. Finally installed it in the XC, and tomorrow I'll dig some coax from the shed and make a lead. I've an idea for a mount that'll bolt up to one of the roof rail mounting points. At last, a project to fill my retirement!


----------



## kynikos (10 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> "Its a bit primitive" she declared upon her arrival back at Drago Towers.



Being married to you I thought that's what she liked


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2020)

She does indeed have a fondness for my hairy palms.


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2020)

Neither a lover or a hater of Volvo but how do Volvo lovers see the mooted merger with Geely. If it happens, would Volvo just become a shell with Chinese engines and transmissions in them I wonder ?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2020)

I am no longer a Volvo owner


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I am no longer a Volvo owner


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2020)

Only a random thought on Volvos, of which I have almost no experience...I once had to take the MDs mid 1990s estate to the garage for its service. It might have been a T5, or 850, something very expensive anyway considering it was a multinational company directors car...and I have to say I thought it was truly awful., like driving a bloody tractor.
Cast me out, thrash me, but that's my only experience of Volvos.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Feb 2020)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the new XC 70 bus has the common (universal?) rear diff issue so it's going to the Man next weekend to check. No matter if that's the case, it's very much under warranty. 

Expensive job, much more so than the same part in the Freelander 2, which has the same part, same issue, but where it's not buried behind a mini subframe that needs removed before removing the diff. 

Once fixed, it's good for life. Cause? Too much pressure on the nose bearing meaning it breaks up and showers it's mates in the housing with swarf, too.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Feb 2020)

My 240 gained a dog guard today, so we're now ready for doggy transport duties. Sadly only going to be 2 of the 3 dogs, my poor girl is not up to longer walks so looks like it's a 2 dog car for the foreseeable.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

Ife signed up to be part of the world record attempt for the largest convoy of Volvos. Details on the Torquevolvo website is anyone wants to join in. Perhaps of interest to @cosmicbike ?


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Ife signed up to be part of the world record attempt for the largest convoy of Volvos. Details on the Torquevolvo website is anyone wants to join in. Perhaps of interest to @cosmicbike ?


That might be fun, they even have Stormtroopers! Will have to check with SWMBO etc etc


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the new XC 70 bus has the common (universal?) rear diff issue so it's going to the Man next weekend to check. No matter if that's the case, it's very much under warranty.
> 
> Expensive job, much more so than the same part in the Freelander 2, which has the same part, same issue, but where it's not buried behind a mini subframe that needs removed before removing the diff.
> 
> Once fixed, it's good for life. Cause? Too much pressure on the nose bearing meaning it breaks up and showers it's mates in the housing with swarf, too.


Update. Rear differential is good. Whine is the AC compressor, so a much cheaper fix.
I'm going to do a complete ATF change as the box is ever so slightly lumpy on occasion.
Oh, and the dealer is going to replace both bendy xenon light units as they have the oddest of faults where the silvered xenon bulb surrounds are loose and obscuring the beam on occasion


----------



## Spartak (8 Mar 2020)

2013 V40..... Best car I've ever owned ( especially the heated seats ). 😉


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

@Bonefish Blues do you fancy the Volvo record attempt mentioned above?


----------



## figbat (8 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> @Bonefish Blues do you fancy the Volvo record attempt mentioned above?


I've just had a look at it. It’s the wife’s birthday. “I’ve arranged a day out for your birthday....”


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

It's my youngest lass's 9th birthday and she's chuffed to bits to be going.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> @Bonefish Blues do you fancy the Volvo record attempt mentioned above?


Word was it was a little shambolic last year - they claimed the record only to have the Guinness people tell them they hadn't met the record criteria


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

So I've heard. This year they seem in the ball, fully cognisant of the counting criteria, and independent witnesses on hand. Hell, Guinness even insist its filmed from the air! The regulations are nuts.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

I had a Volvo 480 turbo about 15 years ago... 

Pop up headlights, Chassis fettled by Porsche, Digital Dash Computer, Volvo Build Quality, Light with a Renault engine bolted under the bonnet 😬

Can you guess what component failed?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Mar 2020)

Not quite. Porsche did some work on the breathing of the engine and Lotus the chassis, I believe.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Not quite. Porsche did some work on the breathing of the engine and Lotus the chassis, I believe.



Yes, i seem to recall that actually. Long time ago. Nothing can hide the Renault in the engine though....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Mar 2020)

That engine went in a few cars iirc. Didn't it serve in the base Fuego?


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

Not that i can recall, i seem to recall the Fuego using a really old engine design that they plopped a turbo on maybe from the old Alpine A310 which is an OHV motor. I could be wrong...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Mar 2020)

As you say, not the Fuego,but plenty of others:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_F-Type_engine


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> As you say, not the Fuego,but plenty of others:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_F-Type_engine


Wow variants of it are still going today!


----------



## The Jogger (10 Mar 2020)

The last Volvo I had was a V70 51 plate TS 200bhp (I think) was a lovely smooth car, had it serviced at an independent volvo mechanic in Haslemere and used it daily for my Chichester to London commute, it didn't let me down but was expensive for a daily commute. 
I have a focus in Spain but need a cheap runaround for the winfer months here. I was thinking of a mid sized Volvo diesel cheap, about 3k. What would you guys suggest.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Mar 2020)

The Jogger said:


> The last Volvo I had was a V70 51 plate TS 200bhp (I think) was a lovely smooth car, had it serviced at an independent volvo mechanic in Haslemere and used it daily for my Chichester to London commute, it didn't let me down but was expensive for a daily commute.
> I have a focus in Spain but need a cheap runaround for the winfer months here. I was thinking of a mid sized Volvo diesel cheap, about 3k. What would you guys suggest.


S60 Euro 3 D5. Cheap as chips, reliable, will run forever. Ask me what I run


----------



## The Jogger (10 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> S60 Euro 3 D5. Cheap as chips, reliable, will run forever. Ask me what I run


What plate are they on for about that price?


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2020)

Several D5s in the owners club north of half a million, and plenty over 250k. Unstressed, low revving units designed with longevity in mind. My 140k xC90 D5 185 drives like a new car, pulls like a train with not the slightest hint of squeak or rattle, and the emissions were so low om the last MOT the garage had to have 2 or 3 passes on the machine because it was struggling to register. The later D5's with a DPF use a dry system with no additives which has proven to be very robust and reliable. The V70/S60/S80 D5 163 should provide plenty of tight examples with change from three grand. I think they also did a D5 V50/S40, but be wary as although many were full fat D5s with the 2.4 engine but some were 2 litre short stroke jobs which weren't half as nice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Mar 2020)

I'd halve your budget and look for a facelift Euro 3 which has the better* engine but with the more modern appearance. They're around in late 04 to mid/late 05. Black engine cover, not grey. Seriously, you don't need to spend anything like £3k. Ask me which version I run...

*No dpf or swirl flaps, better economy, but a little slower.


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Mar 2020)

Make sure its had a clutch done in recent times on the d5's and be harsh on the gear changes when you test drive. The dual mass flywheel usually fail before clutch and will exhibit a loudish clunk. They're not cheap and garages will charge a fortune. Often more than the car is worth....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Mar 2020)

168k and still on the original dmf and clutch


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> 168k and still on the original dmf and clutch


Wont be long then. 😉


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2020)

You want a slush, let the torque converter take the strain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2020)

Forgot about this one
The 'prequel'

Bo, or Luke. forget which one, takes their drivers test in a 145 'wagon', & gets air!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSmDUokCsAk


I've got the DVD


*EDIT @ 10:15*

Bo..........

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXOqOa9k7-Y


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Forgot about this one
> The 'prequel'
> 
> Bo, or Luke. forget which one, takes their drivers test in a 145 'wagon', & gets air!!
> ...




A 145 with air-bags?!?

Oh. and...

We find out;
How Daisy got her _'Dukes_' as the short-shorts were referred to
Sherilyn Fenn (Twin Peaks) as Lulu Hogg, including an oh so funny scene of her basting/stuffing a Turkey!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2020)

Spotted at Mathewsons, this afternoon 

https://mathewsons.co.uk/auctions/auction-dates/vehicles/13971-new-entry-1965-volvo-121


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Mar 2020)

Replacement headlights fitted and illumination is now sun-like, it is reported.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Spotted at Mathewsons, this afternoon
> 
> https://mathewsons.co.uk/auctions/auction-dates/vehicles/13971-new-entry-1965-volvo-121


I ought to add photos













The relevant auction was meant to have been last Saturday (21st) not sure if it happened. not looked?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

Saw this at work a few weeks ago
Only seen, because it was a day I actually went in the car, so walked past it to the staff car-park



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219433873989813&set=a.10218443563192662&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

Earlier this month, near the ASDA, at Glasshoughton (near 'Xscape' @ jct 32/M62)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219910805512803&set=a.10218443563192662&type=3&theater


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Mar 2020)

My Volvo is being a PITA. Yesterday, lets change the gearbox oil. Being smart, I know that you should try and undo the fill plug before the drain. Will it come undone? No. It's now knackered since it was made from cheese, so I'm going to weld a big nut on it, or a spanner. It's a 'sealed for life' gearbox so they glued the plugs in....
Todays challenge, cambelt. All good, aside from the crankshaft pully bolt not wanting to come off. It's gonna have to wait until I get an impact wrench on it. 
On the plus side, the water pump came off easily enough, and I managed to crack the oil sump plug, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

I knew I'd got a picture somewhere!




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215643062741901&set=a.10215289212935877&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

And, going back quite a way (90s)
A friend of a friend (who was a bit of a collector/trader) had a_ 'Sugga_'!!! (TP21)

I never rode in it, but saw it a few times


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, going back quite a way (90s)
> A friend of a friend (who was a bit of a collector/trader) had a_ 'Sugga_'!!! (TP21)
> 
> I never rode in it, but saw it a few times



In case you don't know...…..

http://www.volvosugga.org/Volvo-Sugga-125-Photos.html


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

Volvo also did the laplander, which at the time was like a Unimog. But better.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo also did the laplander, which at the time was like a Unimog. But better.


For a very short time they also did a Lapdancer. It didn't catch on, it was a bit of a moose, apparently.

sorry, am ashamed


----------



## BianchiVirgin (2 Apr 2020)

Only seeing this forum section now. We run two: mine an 09 SE Lux XC70 with about 70k miles. Bought in Bradford and taken to NI. Lovely car. 

Wife has a XC60 SE Lux, also bought in England (can't remember where exactly) and driven home. 130k miles on it and another nice car but easy to see and feel the FoMoCo cost cutting on the 60 compared to the 70. 

Coincidentally both were bought in far ends of England but both were bought from the same dealer a month apart! 

Wife's is due a 'box oil change as soon as I can find an indy with VIDA. 

Much prefer the 70 as its nicer and better finished. Hers is a bit better on fuel though and both are the 185 D5 engines. 

Today they got pollen filters and wiper blades all round. 

Tomorrow mine's getting the front bumper off to get at the windscreen washer bottle where the filler neck has become detached from the bottle (thanks COVID 19). Not a great design by Volvo standards. 

Both have active bixenon headlights that are the best headlights on the planet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo also did the laplander, which at the time was like a Unimog. But better.



Forgot about that


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Having any of you good folks gone as far as investing in VIDA/DICE?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Having any of you good folks gone as far as investing in VIDA/DICE?


Never did for any of my V70's or XC90's, but then never had a need to either. Lots of code readers out there but many are dumb readers, the proper software is obviously much better. If it's anything like the VW equivalent it will also allow you to 'turn on' features.
My 240 is pre all that, it has a little diagnostic box under the bonnet that flashes something akin to Morse code at you.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2020)

I read somewhere today that a Volvo driver got stopped by local plod and asked where he was going , and said that considering he was driving a Volvo the covid restrictions didn't apply ..... What a tw@t


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Apr 2020)

I'm sure I read somewhere that nobody has ever died of Coronavirus in a Volvo.

QED it's the safest place to be. Copper was a nobber, obvs.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I read somewhere today that a Volvo driver got stopped by local plod and asked where he was going , and said that considering he was driving a Volvo the covid restrictions didn't apply ..... What a tw@t


You said you wouldn't tell!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> You said you wouldn't tell!



Sorry but it needed to be told to a wider audience


----------



## T4tomo (5 Apr 2020)

I first got into Volvo when I borrowed an s70 from the company car pool one day, liked it so much, a didn’t bother swapping back to the Rover 620 turbo I was driving. Loved the comfy and heated seats and the fact they are so well put together 
Replaced that with new V70 in about year 2000, with resplendent tan leather, then moved jobs so had to hand it back.
New job was in London so took cash allowance and bought an R reg V90, one of the last off the line 3.0 straight 6, top spec interior etc. Very usefully you could fit 3 booster / car seats across the back seats. Kept that for years and such a great family wagon. Had 188k on it when I sold it, and then replaced it with the car I always wanted, an 05 V70R, christened the flying hearse by a work colleague.

I’ve replaced it a couple of years ago with a 12 plate V60.

Once this madness is over and if I still have a job I do fancy the new shape V60.

Never found a car anywhere that had comfier seats, and you jump in drive for 4 /5 hours and still feeel fresh.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Does anyone have the Dynaudio High Performance stereo option in their brick? 11 speakers of silky sublime sound.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (5 Apr 2020)

Just HP system in mine. Have to say it's pretty good. Much better than the standard system in the '60.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Got the Dyanaudio in mine. Its just sublime. Dynaudio make reference speakers for the BBC.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Got the Dyanaudio in mine. Its just sublime. Dynaudio make reference speakers for the BBC.


Well you're just proper posh then.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Got the Dyanaudio in mine. Its just sublime until I switch on the 5 cylinder diesel engine. Dynaudio make reference speakers for the BBC.


EFA 

Being serious for a moment, a car interior must be one of the most acoustically challenging environments to try to reproduce hi do, and the law of diminishing returns sets in reasonably early, I imagine.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (5 Apr 2020)

I'd say so. The HP system is probably as good as my ears will ever hear anyway. I doubt if I could tell the difference anymore.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> EFA
> 
> Being serious for a moment, a car interior must be one of the most acoustically challenging environments to try to reproduce hi do, and the law of diminishing returns sets in reasonably early, I imagine.


It's a superb environment...until you fire up that big old 5 pot oil burner


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Does anyone have the Dynaudio High Performance stereo option in their brick? 11 speakers of silky sublime sound.



In both my XC90s, the best sound system I have ever known. With the 2 front door speakers currently missing, the sounds in the 240 are somewhat less impressive


----------



## Hicky (22 Apr 2020)

👋XC70 euro3 D5 owner here. Bought on a whim as I needed a bigger car than my focus. The local landlord is always raving about them(he has a 940 with orbital mileage and a new xc60 polestar’d) so I put a cheeky bid in and checked a handful of days later,ah I’d best get rid of the focus.😝
I wanted a euro3 to avoid the dpf (i’d had a Peugeot in the past and it ruined a fantastic car imo). I’ve had it two or three years and it’s owed me two tyres, two light bulbs and refurb of both rear brake callipers. Beyond servicing and autobox oil change which is expected, it’s been a joy, Rochdale to Loch Lomond calculated at just under 50mpg comp said 57! If I’d of researched properly I’d of gone for a lower mileage ocean race but hey ho. It’s scratched and has its faults but I don’t worry parking it at Tesco and at 189k and runs v sweet, if my Ms visits anyone over a distance she takes mine rather than her Xtrail(it drinks fuel and isn’t as comfy), if I’m driving, both her and the kids nod off it’s so comfy. All I feel it’s missing is a heated windscreen and a tighter turning ⭕️


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

Ah, enough XC owners to start a thread of our own. Your generation is arguably the sweet spot of XC70's, and the became progressively less watered down and rugged after that. Hell, you can even get the current XC70 in 2WD, which seems completely pointless to me,

As it happens, the DPF used on the Euro 4 D5 engines is of the dry type without additives so rarely gives trouble, but I can't blame you for steering clear anyway.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Apr 2020)

My first XC90 was the Ocean Race edition, wonderful colour and top spec with all the toys, sadly sold as we needed the funds for a house move. Coped ok with a bit of mud too, Haldex AWD IIRC..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, enough XC owners to start a thread of our own. Your generation is arguably the sweet spot of XC70's, and the became progressively less watered down and rugged after that. Hell, you can even get the current XC70 in 2WD, which seems completely pointless to me,
> 
> As it happens, the DPF used on the Euro 4 D5 engines is of the dry type without additives so rarely gives trouble, but I can't blame you for steering clear anyway.


There is no current XC70 - it's been dropped from the range for a couple of years, but yes I know what you mean, the last gen had an eco version D3 with 163 horsepowers and fwd. That said, if fitted with decent all season tyres it'll get pretty much anywhere that's needed.

We've had Euro 3 discussions earlier thread and I do think it's the best of the lot. That said we're now running a 2012 model and it's fine, and 200+ bhp makes it quite brisk, but it has lost the rufty-tufty nature of the Euro 3, sadly.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

There is a 2020 XC70, but I dont think they bring it to the UK where the XC90 and V90XC would likely compete against it. Shame, because it looks nice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Apr 2020)

Gorran image?


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Gorran image?


No, I don't...because it did indeed die in 2016, and the report I was reading was from 2020 but of one of the last 2016 cars 🤦


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> No, I don't...because it did indeed die in 2016, and the report I was reading was from 2020 but of one of the last 2016 cars 🤦


You silly sausage. Boys and girls, isn't Drago a silly sausage?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Apr 2020)

In fact there's a guy around the corner who has one of those last-gen fwd D3s. He's learned the term torque steer as a result, he reported to me not long after he got it.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

The sun is shining, i'd love nothing more right now than to load the family and my dawg into the XC90 to go camping or for a nice picnic.


----------



## Proto (27 Apr 2020)

Had a 1989(?) G reg 740GL estate, auto, and iirc it was the 2.0l version. Stuck two extra seats in the boot for the toddlers and it became the family bus for many years. Absolute tank but very underpowered and drank like Richard Burton. We completely trashed it. Roof lining rotted and the foam stuff used to fall down giving everyone yellow dandruff. Loved that car and it has passed into family folklore.
My wife decided to drive it to Aylesbury one day even though a hose had ruptured and it had no coolant. Seized the motor. "Can you come and get it going, hurry, the shops shut in 30 minutes".
Got it fixed, cylinder head was fooked and it was back on the road for a while. Sold it for spares to some bloke for a couple of hundred quid, he even drove it away.

Moved onto a SAAB 9-3 for a few years then took over an 2006 V50 D5 auto estate from a friend. Great car, went very well and the 5 cylinder motor made a fantastic noise, but it was just a tad too small to be useful. Was also a bit thirsty.

Back in the early seventies my old man had a Volvo 164 saloon to replace a very early maroon XJ6, 2.8L. I think the Volvo was a pale yellow colour, very well equipped, nice car but not much of a head turner. Had it two years then he went back to a 4.2 XJ6L, fern green, which was great apart from the useless electrics and its serious drink problem.


----------



## Hicky (29 Apr 2020)

I didn’t realise the dpf was a dry system, pugs is some nasty eylos(so?) stuff that’s injected and was a service part(£££). My Ms loves the Ovlov so much when her car dies she wants a V40. I do love the red wine colour also.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

The wet systems are ok if the engine is used appropriately, ie, not regularly for short journeys and regularly spun up good and proper. Because the XC is so big theres room to house the dry DPF, which I think relies and gas flow and vortices or witchcraft rather than an actual filtering medium, and as a result they are more tolerant of that sort of use and the systems are simpler and more reliable.

Fitted the roof crossbar and trusty old Mont Blanc bike rack to my XC today. By my reckoning this is the 5th car it's been on over the years, and after a wipe still came up looking like new.


----------



## Hicky (29 Apr 2020)

I was v lucky to get OE aero bars on mine when I bought it. I’m missing the dog guard though and eBay prices make your eyes water


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

Now luckily my Dad was a dog breeder, so I got the Volvo dog guard with mine. Fantastic bit of kit and easy to mount and dismount.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Now luckily my Dad was a dog breeder, so I got the Volvo dog guard with mine. Fantastic bit of kit and easy to mount and dismount.


Just for clarity, is the ease of mounting and dismounting referring to the dog guard, or the breeding, or both?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> The wet systems are ok if the engine is used appropriately, ie, not regularly for short journeys and regularly spun up good and proper. Because the XC is so big theres room to house the dry DPF, which I think relies and gas flow and vortices or witchcraft rather than an actual filtering medium, and as a result they are more tolerant of that sort of use and the systems are simpler and more reliable.
> 
> Fitted the roof crossbar and trusty old Mont Blanc bike rack to my XC today. By my reckoning this is the 5th car it's been on over the years, and after a wipe still came up looking like new.


Good fun getting a bike up that high! It makes me cringe a bit even putting the MTB on the '70.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (29 Apr 2020)

Hicky said:


> I was v lucky to get OE aero bars on mine when I bought it. I’m missing the dog guard though and eBay prices make your eyes water


Try Travall website. Good stuff there and fairly sensible prices.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Good fun getting a bike up that high! It makes me cringe a bit even putting the MTB on the '70.


I'm 6'4" and can _just_ manage it. It helps to park the car at the kerb side first.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Try Travall website. Good stuff there and fairly sensible prices.


Yep, great gear. I had their dog guard with the divider in the 2nd XC90, worked really well. 
Which reminds me, I really missed the pull out dog guard/mesh net that both my V70's had, very practical.


----------



## DSK (1 May 2020)

I've missed this one by a long shot but, at least it gives me some weekend reading to get through.

Here's my current 4 wheeled fleet and the Volvo's ended up replacing a Jaguar XKR 4.2 S/C and a BMW M5 E39. 

2 x Volvo C70 T5 GT's (MTE remap, upgraded intake, brakes and suspension) - (owned for 19/10 years)
1 X Volvo S70R (MTE remap, upgraded intake, upgraded brakes) - (owned for 11 years)

These are driven daily, usually doing 1,000 miles each the C70's for the last 10 years. Strongest most reliable cars I have ever had and they laugh in the face of a 2010 Mercedes E350 cdi and 2013 Astra 2.0 Cdti I had on lease.



















































2 others also










Other cars will come and go but, the above will always stay.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2020)

Don't remember if I've shown this before, but what better excuse to show a pic of my Dad's wee toy, his one owner, 43,000 mile C70 T5 rag top...








When this bat virus malarkey is done and I can go visit I'll snap a pic of his new T8, or the "Tidal Wave" as I like to call it.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2020)

Finish wiring in the LED light bar. Its mounted below the number plate, above the sump guard, so is quite unobtrusive. All properly isolated on it's own circuit and slaves to the high beam with a relay. On-off switch very discretely hidden in the cabin. There is plenty of spare room in the under bonnet fusebox so the relay went in there and I managed to squeeze all the wiring through the grommet, so very neat and protected from the elements. Very happy.

Next job - I've an Sp17 socket and plug combo on the workbench which I'm planning to fit hidden from view on the underside of the rear bumper. I'll use this as a charging point so I can just play the batter charger in without having to faff about lifting the boot floor etc,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 May 2020)

Drago said:


> *Finish wiring in the LED light bar.* Its mounted below the number plate, above the sump guard, so is quite unobtrusive. All properly isolated on it's own circuit and slaves to the high beam with a relay. On-off switch very discretely hidden in the cabin. There is plenty of spare room in the under bonnet fusebox so the relay went in there and I managed to squeeze all the wiring through the grommet, so very neat and protected from the elements. Very happy.


Nah mate, they're made in Sweden


----------



## Venod (5 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Nah mate, they're made in Sweden


Or Belgium


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 May 2020)

Venod said:


> Or Belgium


C70 P2s were made in the Swedish JV Pininfarina Plant so stick that in yer Volvo pipe


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

Mrs D has the day off Friday. So, were going to load up the family and Muttley into the Volvo, drive to a lake and walk around it for a bit.


----------



## figbat (13 May 2020)

I got a drive of the XC60 yesterday - out to Wickes to click-and-collect some 2.4m lengths of wood to complete construction of our shed. The Volvo swallowed them with length to spare, my MINI would've had out-poke.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

If you want a car that simply gets on with life then it has to be an XC of some description. I'm not really a car person but I've fallen in love with my 90.


----------



## Hicky (13 May 2020)

I’ve volunteered myself to go for some posts for fencing. Once I’d got to the yard I wasn’t overly keen seeing the size of what we’d ordered....100 6ft posts and reel of sheep netting and 200m of barbed wire. Xc70 swallowed it too with ease. It amazes me why I didn’t get one earlier!


----------



## figbat (13 May 2020)

Drago said:


> If you want a car that simply gets on with life then it has to be an XC of some description. I'm not really a car person but I've fallen in love with my 90.


Agreed, although for less money I would also make a case for the Skoda Yeti - the predecessor to our XC60 and a fantastic do-it-all chariot. The only small issue with the XC60 is that it is quite a reach to get a bike on the roof.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 May 2020)

I was car sick in a Volvo240 estate 1980 ish. The front door pockets are voluminous.


----------



## monkers (13 May 2020)

2001 V70 2.4 S petrol auto. Marvellous motor car. I've owned if for about 8 years. It hasn't turned a wheel for a while and I must recommission it. I don't really need a car anymore, last time I drove was a three mile journey back last October.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

figbat said:


> Agreed, although for less money I would also make a case for the Skoda Yeti - the predecessor to our XC60 and a fantastic do-it-all chariot. The only small issue with the XC60 is that it is quite a reach to get a bike on the roof.


True about the Yeti, but I wouldn't put money in VW's pockets the way they behave.

Even at my lofty height its a stretch to get the bike on the roof of my XC90, so I cheat and park next to the kerb for that 6 or 8 inch bunk up. If it had a toe bar they'd be going on there, but I'm not about to fit a towbar just for that.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I was car sick in a Volvo240 estate 1980 ish. The front door pockets are voluminous.



I always fancied a 240 so my cheapy one I picked up this year is great. The door pockets are indeed impressive in size, but very fragile. On the plus side, easily removed to clean


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 May 2020)

Am currently considering a C70 in T5 vintage - depends on whether the man says he can renovate the very dirty & stained leather.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> depends on whether the man says he can renovate the very dirty & stained leather.


That's fair enough. You don't want your filthy lederhosen to mark the cars interior.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 May 2020)

Man he says yes. £360 for all 4 seats.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (14 May 2020)

Bugger it anyway. Discovered today I've no a/c, tried a vacuum and refill at Kwikfit, which worked, for a few hours until it leaked out, which I just discovered after dinner. Their pressure test machine didn't pick up the leak unfortunately. So now to try and get it found and fixed.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Any good Volvo forums? I'm a member of the VoC club but their forum doesn't do it for me. I've signed up to Brickboard, but what an annoying layout.

Anywhere else worth a look?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 May 2020)

There are a couple of overseas ones (Matthews Volvo site/Swedesomething - both iirc), also a performance Volvo one, but tbh I haven't found them particularly good except when they bob up on a search. I stick with Volvo Forum, but agree it's not great.

I spend more time on Pistonheads on a very few threads I enjoy, seldom going near the bloodbath that is General Gassing.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 May 2020)

VoC forum for the 240 really, some good stuff there. Also SwedeSpeed IIRC.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (15 May 2020)

Does anyone know or have access to a link to see if bumper/ radiator/ intercooler need to be removed for an A/C condenser change? D5 XC70 '09. Preparing myself for the inevitable. Mobile fixer coming Tuesday to do the UV dye test.


----------



## ozboz (15 May 2020)

This is the one that would float my boat ! 
146


----------



## Archie_tect (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I learned to drive in a 245.


Don't be DAF...

I had a contract lease V70 for 3 years because they had a 'no-brainer' contract offer to get rid of an over-supply [in between Passat estates]... I was shocked how lots of [mainly] plastic things prematurely snapped or broke on it but the worst was the clutch return spring which snapped before I'd had it 18 months and had to drive back from Stockton without a clutch... so couldn't stop but could select gears without it, made it home on the A19 and had to kill the engine by braking to a stop on the drive.

Fortunately had included maintenance in the lease but that car must've cost Volvo Finance a fortune over 3 years.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

Good grief, who chooses a V70 with a manual box? Why have a dog if you're still forced to bark yourself? 

My Dad took 2 x v70s north of 200k miles with no faults beyond bulbs and a high level brake light screw work loose and fall out. He changed to XC90s after that, and hes on his third one of those with no failures beyond bulbs,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 May 2020)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Does anyone know or have access to a link to see if bumper/ radiator/ intercooler need to be removed for an A/C condenser change? D5 XC70 '09. Preparing myself for the inevitable. Mobile fixer coming Tuesday to do the UV dye test.


I think that it's possible to do this without removing any of the above, but there's different methods and approaches I've seen. There are a few videos on YouTube and none of them are the same as another.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 May 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 522633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its later 'face' was more harmonious tbh.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Good grief, who chooses a V70 with a manual box? Why have a dog if you're still forced to bark yourself?
> 
> My Dad took 2 x v70s north of 200k miles with no faults beyond bulbs and a high level brake light screw work loose and fall out. He changed to XC90s after that, and hes on his third one of those with no failures beyond bulbs,


Never had an automatic... never had a dog, well apart from the Volvo! 
Volvo Finance are the only lease contract company who've tried to charge for wear and tear, and money for scratch repairs, on return... fortunately I'd recorded the condition of the car when it left me, but they were 'difficult'.


----------



## Brads (16 May 2020)

Oooh Volvos
I have an XC70 D5 2010 vintage.

Awesome fast quiet missile barge.


----------



## gbb (16 May 2020)

Brads said:


> Oooh Volvos
> I have an XC70 D5 2010 vintage.
> 
> Awesome fast quiet missile barge.


Someone at work has a 2009 XC70, didnt notice the engine type but one thing springs to mind....its bobywork is immaculate , startlingly so for a car that's 11 years old.


----------



## ozboz (16 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think its later 'face' was more harmonious tbh.



tbh I never noticed any real difference in them , The was a coupe version And some changes to bumper and rear , other that I wouldn’t know.
Nice interior , my friend had a 264, nice car but lots of engine problems , I think it had a Renault engine .


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Someone at work has a 2009 XC70, didnt notice the engine type but one thing springs to mind....its bobywork is immaculate , startlingly so for a car that's 11 years old.


There's a depth of quality to the older ones, for sure. We'll see how our 2012 fares in that respect. My impressions are that it's a little more frangible, but time will tell. My S60's now in its 16th year and it's still excellent too.


----------



## Brads (16 May 2020)

My 2010 looks like a new car when polished.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2020)

Sorry to report the in laws xc90 wouldn't start the other day all down to a flat battery had to be re started by a neighbour with a 15 year old micra and some jump leads


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

My XC90 has is on a smart charger when not in use. it's a 110Ah battery so bloody pricey if you neglect it to death.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

I done appear to have bought a third Volvo - a C70 T5. Collection next weekend 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/fMwhjwFZ6xx1tgdF6


----------



## monkers (17 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I done appear to have bought a third Volvo - a C70 T5. Collection next weekend
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/fMwhjwFZ6xx1tgdF6



Great car ... I love that colour too. 

I'm planning to sell mine though - I don't really drive enough to warrant one these days.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

I gave mine a good buff the other day. And the car too. Cracking on for 12 years old, 141,000 miles, and looks and drives like it came of the production line last year.





I then had to clean daughters car as I splashed it while rinsing the Brick. Sooner she's back at work and that commoners Ford is off my driveway, the better.

I really ought to spray the driveway with agent orange.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Great car ... I love that colour too.
> 
> I'm planning to sell mine though - I don't really drive enough to warrant one these days.


I'll SORN the S60 in spring, then drive this through until autumn is the working plan.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Just ordered the discs to update the in built sat nav from 2008 to 2018 mapping. Only £29.99 from these people, who come well recommended.

https://www.satnavishop.co.uk/volvo-42-c.asp


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Just ordered the discs to update the in built sat nav from 2008 to 2018 mapping. Only £29.99 from these people, who come well recommended.
> 
> https://www.satnavishop.co.uk/volvo-42-c.asp


the XC70's a 2012 so doesn't use discs and they've got us by the knackers for upgrades


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

I think its about 180 sheets to update yours at the dealer.

My 90 uses the later HDD system, and once the discs have been loaded they're not required. However, the DVD player uses DVD discs as normal - it doesn't interest me, but it keeps Mini D usefully quiet on a long journey.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Changing the subject while staying on topic, I can't help thinking my voluminous Volvo is the idea steed for a camping trip. Any XC or V70 owners use theirs for camping?


----------



## figbat (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Changing the subject while staying on topic, I can't help thinking my voluminous Volvo is the idea steed for a camping trip. Any XC or V70 owners use theirs for camping?


Not a 70, but a 60.






We opted for the electrically-deployed towbar which is expensive but very cool... and very useful for a camping trailer or bike rack.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Is that a Vango?


----------



## figbat (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Is that a Vango?


Coleman Da Gama 6 with extension


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I think its about 180 sheets to update yours at the dealer.
> 
> My 90 uses the later HDD system, and once the discs have been loaded they're not required. However, the DVD player uses DVD discs as normal - it doesn't interest me, but it keeps Mini D usefully quiet on a long journey.


Am trying to get a deal - it came fitted with 2x foc updates that were never used so I'm seeing what's possible in the spirit of good service.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

figbat said:


> We opted for the electrically-deployed towbar which is expensive but very cool... and very useful for a camping trailer or bike rack.


Towbarupmanship. There's a thing I didn't know existed. I was chuffed that:
a. The new XC came with one fitted
b. It's got a little cover so my rusty ball can't be seen


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Changing the subject while staying on topic, I can't help thinking my voluminous Volvo is the idea steed for a camping trip. Any XC or V70 owners use theirs for camping?



Mine were both used extensively. Sometimes with a trailer tent on the back and 4 bikes on either the roof or the trailer. Whilst they are quite big inside, once the 6 man tent, fridge, sleeping bags and a dog are in, it's surprisingly snug. That said, the only thing I've found better is my VW camper.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2020)

On towbars, I think they are a challenge on the R Design due to the twin exhaust arrangement. I DIY fitted both of mine, Volvo do a handy little 'Tow Module' that fits behind one of the rear interior quarter panels and does all the interface, no need for re-programming or splicing wires. Both the swan necks were de-mountable so if the ball wasn't fitted it was invisible.


----------



## keithmac (17 May 2020)

I could be swayed into Volvo territory for our next tow car.

Ideally needs a bullet proof auto gearbox, 2l Diesel or bigger, 2.1 ton tow limit, SUV again as my wife's got used to that now!.

Will have to do plenty of research after our last debarcle..

I've heard some Volvos had the same Powershift 6DCT450 gearbox as our Mk2 Kuga which was terribly unreliable, and talk of 163bhp engines again sounds same as ours (to be fair the engines been fine).


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I gave mine a good buff the other day. And the car too. Cracking on for 12 years old, 141,000 miles, and looks and drives like it came of the production line last year.
> View attachment 522918
> 
> I then had to clean daughters car as I splashed it while rinsing the Brick. Sooner she's back at work and that commoners Ford is off my driveway, the better.
> ...




What an eyeful. I thought they only came in silver or black, I like it. I wish I knew more about these cars, they've just totally passed me by but maybe I should stop looking at Honda CRV's (not "truck" enough) and Jeep Patriots (too grey & plasticky inside), quick look earlier shows decent early private ones around £3k with plenty of life left in them.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Avoid the pre late 2005 cars with the 163bhp motor that aren't badged D5 - the worst of the crop, regular and expensive fauly injectors and fragile 5 speed auto boxes and all getting elderly now. 

You want the 185 with the 6 speed box, or the 200 if your budget goes to it. While superficially very similar the engine on the D5 is all new and differs in great detail (block, head, stroke, turbo, transmission all different, nothing interchangeable) and is much nicer. The downside is they gained a DPF, but the good news its it's the dry type and it's rare indeed that they cause problems,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

My learned friend and I disagree on the best engine/gearbox combination in Volvoland. Have a wander around Volvo Forums for more information than's entirely healthy


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2020)

My first XC90 ('55 plate) had the 163hp lump, a bit sluggish but otherwise OK. Can't comment on longevity since I parted with it after only 30,000 miles. 
The 2nd has the 205bhp bi-turbo lump and was soooo much better, very rapid if pushed. Again, no idea on longevity sine I sold it with less that 20,000 miles on the clock.
Both my V70's have been petrol, 2.5 10valve lumps and bullet proof, the 2nd was in the 160,000 mile range when I got rid.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Aye, the biturbo D5 was a peach indeed. Mine is the 185, and while it's no rocket ship it's not a slouch either. I don't know the exact specs but the Polestar map adds 8 or 9 brake and another 30or so NM of urge and the engine response between 60, when the torque converter locks, up and 80 is a tidal wave of torque. When my Dad originally bought it the car had been ordered by the dealership as a demonstrator with dynaudio premium sound, summer, winter and protection packs and the polestar, but once my old feller got wind he'd bought it before it had even been delivered.

I've always fancied a T5 or R of some flavour, 850, V70, C70, but I guess it'll never happen now.

But the best bit about Volvo 5 pots of any kind is that off beat warble. Not quite a V8 sound but unmistakably more exotic than a four.

Edit - I've never looked into it seriously, but I do believe the quad exhausts on the R Design means the standard accessory towbar doesn't fit.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2020)

Oooh, the R's. I went for a used XC90, should have bought the last of the V70 R's, around the '56-'07 plate. I have a soft spot for the Phase 1 V70R's, but a good one without stellar mileage and 10's of owners is hard to come by on my budget. A few of the '03 plate ones out there, but as I found out, the auto box at that year was a knacker. My 2nd V70 had the worse auto box ever.


----------



## Hicky (18 May 2020)

I have yet to use my XC70 for camping but it’s used as a load lugger, I luckily had OE aero bars and I have a roof box. I have no doubt it would cope(probably better as it’s bigger internally)with camping in France as my previous 407sw managed well apart from a dpf issue. 
I have a 55 plate Euro iii engine, I think the biggest problem is the “sealed for life” which causes so many problems with owners ignoring simple service considerations.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

Hicky said:


> I have yet to use my XC70 for camping but it’s used as a load lugger, I luckily had OE aero bars and I have a roof box. I have no doubt it would cope(probably better as it’s bigger internally)with camping in France as my previous 407sw managed well apart from a dpf issue.
> I have a 55 plate Euro iii engine, I think the biggest problem is the *“sealed for life” *which causes so many problems with owners ignoring simple service considerations.


Yes.

Funny how the so-called 'fragile' or 'troublesome' AW55 autobox is only that way in applications where it's described as sealed for life. If it gets the requisite 60-70K (I forget exactly) ATF changes it's good for a billionty-seven miles, at least.


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2020)

Worth knowing!, do they have a sump plug or do you have to remove the sump to change oil?.

Sealed for life is just daft imho.


----------



## Hicky (18 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> Worth knowing!, do they have a sump plug or do you have to remove the sump to change oil?.
> 
> Sealed for life is just daft imho.


As far as I’m aware from looking on the Volvo forum it does have a dipstick but the refilling is a huge faf.
I got mine flushed and redone for £155 at a Volvo indy in Shaw(Oldham). I think it’s a similar price elsewhere, you’re better off googling it rather than me half arsed explaining it. If you’re mechanically minded it’s not too difficult but time consuming and tedious hence I just paid out.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> Worth knowing!, do they have a sump plug or do you have to remove the sump to change oil?.
> 
> Sealed for life is just daft imho.


Yes there is. Search "Gibbons method". (And then pay someone to do it!) Make absolutely sure they use JWS3309 ATF, nothing else.


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2020)

Not afraid of a bit of spanner work and do most things myself to make sure it's done right.

Just don't want to buy into another gearbox disaster due to poor design..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

Design is absolutely fine, no problems there.

Search Mannol on eBay for what's usually the cheapest source/brand of JWS3309, often from Germany.

There's plastic components where there shouldn't be there, I assume? (your 'box, that is)

Best treatises on the AW55 and later '80 box:
https://www.hortoncars.co.uk/blog/


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Whatever the cause, the later 6 speed Geartronic box is responsible for far less failures than the old 5 speed unit. Interesting, Aisin Warner recommend occasional fluid changes but Volvo themselves do not - luckily my dad is an engineer and insisted it be done anyway, and properly pumped out and refilled and not just a drop and fill.

i remember well Keith's gearbox thread. I'm not afraid of the spanners, but reading that left me in a cold sweat.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

AW has always specced changes, it's Volvo that took it upon themselves to depart from that (and I assume got AW to accede)


----------



## Archie_tect (18 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Whatever the cause, the later 6 speed Geartronic box is responsible for far less failures than the old 5 speed unit. Interesting, Aisin Warner recommend occasional fluid changes but Volvo themselves do not - luckily my dad is an engineer and insisted it be done anyway, and properly pumped out and refilled and not just a drop and fill.
> 
> i remember well Keith's gearbox thread. I'm not afraid of the spanners, but reading that left me in a cold sweat.


'ere Drago, you said who'd get a Volvo with a manual engine... but these issues with autos don't sound great either!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 May 2020)

Hicky said:


> I have yet to use my XC70 for camping but it’s used as a load lugger, I luckily had OE aero bars and I have a roof box. I have no doubt it would cope(probably better as it’s bigger internally)with camping in France as my previous 407sw managed well apart from a dpf issue.
> I have a 55 plate Euro iii engine, I think the biggest problem is the “sealed for life” which causes so many problems with owners ignoring simple service considerations.


Ah, the 'Sealed for life' service interval. Sadly nobody knows what 'life' is. The gearbox oil on my '93 240 estate is a sealed for life service interval. At 180,000 miles now, and with small leak, I need to top up, so I'll do a flush. No chance, they actually glued in the fill plugs on '92 onwards 'boxes. I've not shifted it so far, the next step is up on ramps and welding a spanner to the plug, before persuading with a big knocking stick...


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Design is absolutely fine, no problems there.
> 
> Search Mannol on eBay for what's usually the cheapest source/brand of JWS3309, often from Germany.
> 
> ...



If you've got a spare hour, this is my gearbox adventure with our Mk2 Kuga Powershift.

https://www.diynot.com/diy/threads/the-joy.508672/

As far as I know it's the only 2017 conversion ever done (just my bloody luck!), I couldn't rebuild the original and put plastic damper spring guides back in; just not my style..

I do not want to buy into that again, would finish me off..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Ah, the 'Sealed for life' service interval. Sadly *nobody knows what 'life' is*. The gearbox oil on my '93 240 estate is a sealed for life service interval. At 180,000 miles now, and with small leak, I need to top up, so I'll do a flush. No chance, they actually glued in the fill plugs on '92 onwards 'boxes. I've not shifted it so far, the next step is up on ramps and welding a spanner to the plug, before persuading with a big knocking stick...


I think we do - it's the point at which the 'box is fubarred beyond economic repair


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> If you've got a spare hour, this is my gearbox adventure with our Mk2 Kuga Powershift.
> 
> https://www.diynot.com/diy/threads/the-joy.508672/
> 
> ...


If you get a good one (and the checks you'd do pre-purchase will tell you, happy to explain) then change the ATF and you're golden.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

keithmac said:


> If you've got a spare hour, this is my gearbox adventure with our Mk2 Kuga Powershift.
> 
> https://www.diynot.com/diy/threads/the-joy.508672/
> 
> ...


I'd previously read it. Was impressed/depressed in equal measure


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> 'ere Drago, you said who'd get a Volvo with a manual engine... but these issues with autos don't sound great either!


Ah, the one part Volvo themselves don't manufacture is the one that breaks!

It's limited to 5 speed geartronic boxes from about 2000 to 2005, and even then it's not all that widespread, only notable by Volvo standards. Try owning a Range Rooney if you like bits falling off new cars.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, the one part Volvo themselves don't manufacture is the one that breaks!
> 
> It's limited to 5 speed geartronic boxes from about 2000 to 2005, and even then it's not all that widespread, only notable by Volvo standards. Try owning a Range Rooney if you like bits falling off new cars.


Yes but no but it's Volvo that breaks it though!


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Volvo - Tonka toys for grown ups!


----------



## Hicky (18 May 2020)

I had a MG diesel(basically a Rover25), from brand new when they first came out. Apart from trim falling off it *constantly* it was a reasonable car. Anyone with an ounce of common must know gearboxes need their oil changing unless “for life” meant this car will implode in 99k miles.


----------



## keithmac (19 May 2020)

You can get a nice xc60 D5 for £10k, will be keeping a look out (no this year but maybe next!).

What's wrong with the D4's out of interest?.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

The D4's just aren't as nice or robust. The later ones with the Volvo 4 cylinder engine rather than the Ford one are markedly better. It's all gets confusing after 2010 where Volvo started to use Dx as a trim level rather than an engine designator, but to make things even worse they kept using it as an engine description on some models at the same time and didn't bring any coherence to the nomenclature until 2015, so always lift the bonnet to check what you're getting. The MK1 XC60 was also available with a small bore 2 litre 5 cylinder version of the 2.4 which was surprisingly sweet, but the 2.4 is the peach.

My new satnav discs arrived today, so I've loaded the first one into the device and it can start to chew on that while I drive to the opticians later.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

Going to the cash and carry today. Bulk buying supplies is easy when you've got an XC to swallow the load. I may top up the diseasel while I'm out.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

Volvo sat nav updated. Took a good few hours, but it's done now. Very happy indeed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 May 2020)

Collected new (our current 3rd) Volvo yesterday:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/vawMCXgSgRUqoACs5

C70 T5 2007 with 128K miles and drives perfectly. Lots and lots of history, all receipted much from a Main Dealer , Michelin Piloty PlusMaxSpendy tyres all round (which is a shame because I do love a mix of unknown Far Easterns ditchfinders, but you can't have it all).

Claims to be doing 36mpg on the run back from Havant to Oxfordcestershire. SE Lux so many things to play with, and its Dynaudio sound is jolly good. A billionty-seven pounds in annual tax, plus a kidney and your first-born, but since it'll only run Easter-Oct who cares? (the S60 behind will run over winter)

Two grand, with only the very mildest of haggles from a very nice chap. Sometimes buying cars is easy.


----------



## Brads (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo sat nav updated. Took a good few hours, but it's done now. Very happy indeed.



I have the 2010 XC70 with sat nav. Never really used it, but how do you go about updating it (for free obviously  ) ?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 May 2020)

Brads said:


> I have the 2010 XC70 with sat nav. Never really used it, but how do you go about updating it (for free obviously  ) ?


I think computer says no if it doesn't take discs - because whilst you can download the maps for free onto a USB, Volvo has to sell you a keycode before you can upload to your car itself.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

If it's the MMM unit that rises out the top of the dash there should be a CD reader somewhere.

And today I got my first ever XC90 owners wave, from a guy in an 05 plate 163 in dark grey.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 May 2020)

Here's a thing. In the middle of the dash by the hazard button there's a thing. I should really go and photo it, but I'm comfy! It's a black plastic square about 2.5cm, with a brass-coloured metal square in the middle. It's definitely a Volvo thing because it is branded in tiny Volvo lettering embossed on the surround.

What's it for - any ideas?


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

I think a picture might be helpful, Mr Blues.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2020)

Volvo On Call?


----------



## Drago (27 May 2020)

Could be On Call, although that's a plain black button on mine. The SOS button is red.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 May 2020)

Ha! Mystery solved, in extreme close up I see it's not Volvo branded. Turns out to be rather a smart magnetic holder 

As here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/M8BDmZu4iKXToKyM7


----------



## Drago (28 May 2020)

Finally finished properly fitting the discrete socket so the battery charger plugs straight in with no faffing about with so much as opening a door.


----------



## figbat (28 May 2020)

Oooh - does that mean you can park in those electric charging parking slots now?


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

The Volvo 600 world record attempt has been postponed until June next year, which seems hardly surprising given what's been going on.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (16 Jun 2020)

Well, got both XCs gearbox oil changed today. Handy having 2 motors with the same mechanical guts. All went swimmingly and that is the end of 20l of Mannol oil. I expected it to be a right PITA but it was rather simple. Temp checked with VIDA too that I'm getting the hang of. 

A few days back did the rear pads and disks on the 60. There must have been close to 3mm wear on the disks (yes on each side 😬😬😬). Anyway, nice new Ferodos fitted and working well. Incidentally, anyone using VIDA to retract the pads note that you will still probably have to compress the pistons a bit more to get a fit over new disks. Took me a while to cop that. 

Only Haldex and brake fluid to do and both motors will be rocking. Plenty of time to spare at the mo as was made redundant. Running out of available time though as got a job offer today.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

Mr Virgin, how easy was Vida to install? Does it use much memory?


----------



## kynikos (16 Jun 2020)

So the V60, sat on the drive for 10 weeks without turning a wheel, wouldn't start. I knew it was coming as the low battery warning light has been coming on intermittently for three years.
Called out Volvo Assistance and they replaced the battery, like for like, and passed on the 25% discount they got from the factors.
Nice result 👍


----------



## BianchiVirgin (16 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Mr Virgin, how easy was Vida to install? Does it use much memory?


Bought it complete on a laptop so easy really No idea about the vital stats though. PM me and I'll get you vendor details. He sells an old functional laptop with Vida and OBD device for 250 delivered. May be a bit less delivered in England.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Jun 2020)

Cheshire on Volvo Forum?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (17 Jun 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Cheshire on Volvo Forum?


Yup! That's the one.


----------



## figbat (1 Jul 2020)

As of yesterday a deal has been done to move on from the XC60. The PCP comes up in early January so Mrs figbat started making enquiries with the supplying dealer about options for a replacement. They leapt on her like a pack of lions around a straggling wildebeest. Whilst Mrs f was keen to spec a new-build, the dealers were much keener to shift a ready-built car from stock onto her. As a consequence we are now awaiting the arrival of an XC40 T4 AWD R-Design in Fusion Red with all the options Mrs f wanted, plus a couple extra. Hopefully will be with us in a couple of weeks (rather than the 16 week lead time on a new-build). She got a reasonable deal too, having got some quotes from Carwow and waved them about.


----------



## DRM (1 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 522633
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My uncle had an N reg 164 auto, that 3 litre 6 cylinder was as smooth as silk, they were so good I believe they were still used in some much more recent Volvo’s too


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2020)

Just driven past a local garage that had a V60 for sale other half said that looks nice , I replied it's a Volvo


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Jul 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203030427803

Here you go. Volvo shed. Perfect buy, based on the description.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2020)

If I didn't have a car already I'd be tempted by that. If it runs as nicely as claimed, it wouldn't take a lot to get that looking first class. Chuck some shekels at Screenman to get the scuffs done and that would look lovely.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Aug 2020)

The 240 lives again! Over a week ago I was driving home from a night shift and the brake warning light came on. Quick dab and they are working, the light went off. And then came on. Repeat for the journey home. A quick lookey and very low fluid. After a nap I found the seals blown on the clutch slave cylinder. The brakes and clutch share the same fluid reservoir, but being Volvo they have protected the brake circuit by having a raised pickup chamber for the clutch, so I'd have gotten home albeit stuck in gear..
After £28 on ebay, today I fitted a new clutch slave cylinder. Job done, and we're back on the road.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

Planning my schedule for the week, I'll be servicing my Brick on Thursday. It had 800 sheets worth or major service and new belts a year ago, but that is only 3000 since, so a minor service and a careful check over at home is easily justified on cost grounds. I shall report back in due course.


----------



## Proto (15 Aug 2020)

2015/2016 XC60 AWD diesel. Yea or nay?

Can’t afford the new shape.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2020)

Yes. What engine and transmission?

PS. Never serviced the brick. Started, only to find that volvo use a different sized pile filter housing hex head to the rest of the world and I didn't have the cortect one. Fortunately, my Dad had taught me well and I hadn't already dropped the oil before discovering this. Correct tool ordered, and I'll do it in the week.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (24 Aug 2020)

Proto said:


> 2015/2016 XC60 AWD diesel. Yea or nay?
> 
> Can’t afford the new shape.


Definitely yeah. Servicing and so on reasonably normal. Waste of time in 2WD though.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Aug 2020)

Anyone get the Volvo recall letter? Got mine today for XC70. Expecting one for the 60 too.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

Not had one yet - what's it about?

Volvo have a rep for being uber cautious and recalling for the slightest whiff of an issue, so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Aug 2020)

Seat belt thing. For the receiver end that takes the buckle. Apparently some are fraying and may fail if loaded like in an accident. Just about every model from '07 to '17 if I recall. Both of our XCs are in there. 

Free fix but there's only one Volvo dealer in NI and they're a bunch of c***s.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

I'll let you know if postie brings me one. Mine are leather wrapped and are a bit threadbare, so new ones free of charge would be pleasant.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Aug 2020)

I used to have a 2002 or 2003 (or around those years) S60. It was their bottom version. Meaning it had the 5 cylinder engine, normally aspirated, no turbo, creating something like 170 horsepower. I ordered it new with a manual transmission. Yep. You read that right. I love manual transmission cars. I had the car for about 10 years and traded it in with 105,000 miles on it. I upgraded to a used low mileage 2012 Audi A6 3.0T. While I like the Audi much better as a car, to be fair they don't compete with one another. However, I can honestly say that the Volvo was the most trouble free car I've ever owned. And I've owned quite a few. It got decent gas mileage. The only maintenance and repairs it needed was regular oil changes, filters, tires, brakes. That's literally it. And I think if there was a recall it was for something totally unrelated to the engine. The Audi has had lots of recalls, some of them engine related. Fortunately I have not yet had to pay for any real maintenance beyond normal and ordinary stuff for the Audi but if there had not been recalls, I suppose all that work would have been on my dime. Anyway, I really loved my Volvo and sort of miss it. I guess I miss driving it like a car is supposed to be driven, meaning manually shifting and really using the engine. Sadly, I won't buy another Volvo again. And the only reason is because the company is now Chinese owned. I realize it's still made in Sweden but I have political positions that make buying a Chinese car undesirable for me. And no, I'm not a fan of "that" guy. But I am loving my Audi. It now has a little over 105,000 miles and I have no plans to trade it in at this point.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2020)

Cough, some are made in China, cough!


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Aug 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Cough, some are made in China, cough!



Well, there you go then. That's the proverbial nail in the coffin. Cough!


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2020)

I'm reasonably sure my 1993 240 estate wasn't made in China

At 180k miles, some of the original parts are starting to get a bit iffy. I had to replace the original exhaust this week as my Grace was sounding like a tank and waking the neighbours when I came home in the early hours, I suspect the new one won't last as long. One engine mount replaced yesterday as it had broken in half, and I thought the engine was supposed to move that much


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Not sure if I posted this somewhere but in the 80s I worked for Volvo sales. I usually drove 340s but occasionally 360s (I loved driving them).
I also drove the odd 240..... a real tank before power steering.
Working for myself in the 90s I made the mistake of leasing a C70 coupè. Fabulous to drive but the tax man battered me for it.
I had only had it couple of weeks max when I got a side wall puncture......new tyre cost me over £200 .....a lot of money then.


----------



## Salar (28 Aug 2020)

We don't have a Volvo now , however we stuck with Volvo insurance brokers on one of our vehicles when we sold our last Volvo a few years ago.
Quotes were usually ok, maybe £15 to £20 per annum more than competitors, but we stuck with them.

Had the renewal from them a couple of weeks ago, from paying £275.00 last year, they now want £530.00.
Rang them to see what is going on, they kindly offered us a £19 reduction. Told them what to do with their insurance.

Now paying £250.00.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2020)

Volvo drivers don't "upgrade" to an Audi. They simply rough it in an Audiot until they are fortunate enough to enjoy Volvo ownership again.

Those 5 pot N/A engines are brilliant. Tough beyond description, understressed, they sound lovely, and can give respectable MPG for the size of the car if driven sympathetically.

I must admit, recently I've been browsing the smalls, looking for a 740 or 760. I spotted a US import 780 and my Y fronts almost suffered structural failure with excitement, but as gorgeous as it was they simply wanted too much for it.


----------



## Salar (28 Aug 2020)

My departed V70 D5, behind my mates T5 on one of our fishing expeditions. Just the job for fishing weekends.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2020)

Today I removed the XC90 headlamps - a no tools, 30 second task - and attacked them with a headlamp restoration kit.

The actually were not that bad, but little details bug me so I had to sort it. They've been treated with a UV protectant gel which hardens and self levels to form a crystal clear film. Just need to let it cure for 24 hours and then they go back on the brick.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Aug 2020)

I have an incontinent headlamp on the C70. I'll have to have it off again and glue it up with silicone.


----------



## DRM (28 Aug 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm reasonably sure my 1993 240 estate wasn't made in China
> 
> At 180k miles, some of the original parts are starting to get a bit iffy. I had to replace the original exhaust this week as my Grace was sounding like a tank and waking the neighbours when I came home in the early hours, I suspect the new one won't last as long. One engine mount replaced yesterday as it had broken in half, and I thought the engine was supposed to move that much


240‘s were made in Belgium, the 260 estate I had was a true viking long ship built in Sweden


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2020)

Indeed, Volvos for the Chinese and far eastern markets are made in China. The original XC90 is still in production there.

My brick is a native of Gothenburg, and proud.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Aug 2020)

Some models come back to Europe via the Trans Siberian and have done for a while. I believe that a problem with the railway caused supply issues with the S90 at launch


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

The Gothenburg Brick has its MOT tomorrow, the first that its had during my stewardship. Its never failed an MOT yet, and the last yest of only 3000 miles ago had zero advisories, so im hooing it passes cleanly.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Sep 2020)

Grace got a new crank position sensor today. When I dropped the gearbox to do the clutch the wiring was decidedly suspect, and no CPS = no go, so figured for £25 it was a no brainer. Rather pleasingly I was able to fidget my hand in from above with a ratchet spanner rather than putting her on ramps and cuddling around the bellhousing to do it.
Waiting for a 'known good' mass airflow sensor now, hopefully that will resolve the last of the running issues, and I can make a start on the cosmetic side of things.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo drivers don't "upgrade" to an Audi. They simply rough it in an Audiot until they are fortunate enough to enjoy Volvo ownership again.
> 
> Those 5 pot N/A engines are brilliant. Tough beyond description, understressed, they sound lovely, and can give respectable MPG for the size of the car if driven sympathetically.
> 
> I must admit, recently I've been browsing the smalls, looking for a 740 or 760. I spotted a US import 780 and my Y fronts almost suffered structural failure with excitement, but as gorgeous as it was they simply wanted too much for it.



Trust me. The move to an Audi was most definitely an upgrade. But then you'd have had to drive an Audi, a recent vintage Audi, to understand. And now that they are owned and some made in China? What's a Volvo?


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Thank you, my Mum was a director for Volkswagen Group UK, so I know all about their product.

No UK market Volvo is manufactured in China, and if they were what is the difference? Audi manufacture cars in China, India, Russia and Brazil, and relatively few in Ingostadt, so I dont think any fanboi is in a position to get righteous about that sort of thing.

Volvo haven't been involved in war crimes, haven't lied about their involvement in war crimes and only come clean in the 90s when all the vicrims were dead and the compensation bill was minimised, and have never decided that it would be financially advantageous to let people die rather than invest money in making their vehicles genuinely compliant with emissions laws. People who get all uppity about putting money in the pocket of Jeff Bezos or Rupert Murdoch are happy to give money to a firm with a lengthy history of criminal behaviour. Go figure.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2020)

Volvo themselves say that the China-built cars are the best quality ones produced by the Group, by their internal measures.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

MOT passed. No advisories. No detectable smoke emissions at 0.00. MoT man declared it a "lovely car" and just couldn't believe it had done 141,000 miles.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Volvo themselves say that the China-built cars are the best quality ones produced by the Group, by their internal measures.


The Polestar is Chinese. Mrs D is eyeing the Polestar 2 as her next motor.

Hey, at least Chinia never invaded a country on the pretence of finding WMD that never existed jn the first place...


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Thank you, my Mum was a director for Volkswagen Group UK, so I know all about their product.
> 
> No UK market Volvo is manufactured in China, and if they were what is the difference? Audi manufacture cars in China, India, Russia and Brazil, and relatively few in Ingostadt, so I dont think any fanboi is in a position to get righteous about that sort of thing.
> 
> Volvo haven't been involved in war crimes, haven't lied about their involvement in war crimes and only come clean in the 90s when all the vicrims were dead and the compensation bill was minimised, and have never decided that it would be financially advantageous to let people die rather than invest money in making their vehicles genuinely compliant with emissions laws. People who get all uppity about putting money in the pocket of Jeff Bezos or Rupert Murdoch are happy to give money to a firm with a lengthy history of criminal behaviour. Go figure.



Fan boy? That's freaking funny. My car was built in Neckarsulm, Germany. I have every right to be righteous about where anything is made. And I'm less interested in ancient history than I am about the present. Enough said. Enjoy your chinese made stuff.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Sep 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Volvo themselves say that the China-built cars are the best quality ones produced by the Group, by their internal measures.



Of course Volvo would say that. They need to please their captors......I mean bosses. Initial performance might be good but the devil is in how they last and age. I've got 105,000 miles on my German made Audi and it runs like a dream. Hoping to get another 105,000 on it and then some.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Of course Volvo would say that. They need to please their captors......I mean bosses. Initial performance might be good but the devil is in how they last and age. I've got 105,000 miles on my German made Audi and it runs like a dream. Hoping to get another 105,000 on it and then some.


Do you think they might have told a bit of a fib? I mean, there's fibs and there's $33bn fibs 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business...ion cars,costs and civil settlements globally.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Sep 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Do you think they might have told a bit of a fib? I mean, there's fibs and there's $33bn fibs
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50862356#:~:text=VW admitted 11 million cars,costs and civil settlements globally.



Yes. That was definitely a fiasco. And it related to diesel engines exclusively. Obviously that doesn't excuse the lies. But after 8 years of Audi ownership after 10 years of Volvo ownership, I can say I'm extremely please with my Audi. The VW lies about emissions took place after I bought my car. You can pretty much point to any car manufacturer and find examples of massive impropriety. Again. No excuse. But you need to pic your battles on any given day.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

It took them 53 years to finally own up - conveniently, this was when most of those affected were dead and the compensation bill would be thus reduced.

https://www.nytimes.com/1998/09/11/...te-12-million-fund-for-nazi-era-laborers.html

53 years of lies. They couldn't lie straight in bed, and he willingly approves of the companies products. No slave labour problems with Volvo. No 5 and a half decades of lies and deceit from Volvo. No putting profit ahead of peoples health and lives from Volvo. As a Jewish man myself id rather walk than drive a VW Group product - the company have no scruples, and their customers don't care.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> It took them 53 years to finally own up - conveniently, this was when most of those affected were dead and the compensation bill would be thus reduced.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/1998/09/11/...te-12-million-fund-for-nazi-era-laborers.html
> 
> 53 years of lies. They couldn't lie straight in bed, and he willingly approves of the companies products. No slave labour problems with Volvo. No 5 and a half decades of lies and deceit from Volvo. No putting profit ahead of peoples health and lives from Volvo. As a Jewish man myself id rather walk than drive a VW Group product - the company have no scruples, and their customers don't care.



Your entitled to your spin and your opinion. Volkswagen was a German company. I challenge you to find any German company that was not commandeered by the Nazis. Refusal meant sure death. Sweden sold Germany iron ore throughout WW2. And to sit there and ignore China's current violations is no different than those who turned their heads during the Nazi regime. PIcking and choosing what indiscretions to pay attention to and to ignore is exactly what you are accusing me of doing. There's a word for that.


----------



## DRM (2 Sep 2020)

I detest Audi’s & BMW’s with a passion, or rather the entitled, self important rectums that drive the things, either trying to barge you out of the way by continuing to fly up your backside on the motorway well in excess of the limit, or just tailgate about 2 or 3 feet behind you, prat’s the lot em


----------



## MntnMan62 (3 Sep 2020)

DRM said:


> I detest Audi’s & BMW’s with a passion, or rather the entitled, self important rectums that drive the things, either trying to barge you out of the way by continuing to fly up your backside on the motorway well in excess of the limit, or just tailgate about 2 or 3 feet behind you, prat’s the lot em



I'm sorry. I think you're mistaken. Those would be Mercedes and Lexus drivers.


----------



## mikeIow (3 Sep 2020)

DRM said:


> I detest Audi’s & BMW’s with a passion, or rather the entitled, self important rectums that drive the things, either trying to barge you out of the way by continuing to fly up your backside on the motorway well in excess of the limit, or just tailgate about 2 or 3 feet behind you, prat’s the lot em


No broad generalisations, then  
That said, it does often feel on motorways that Audi drivers are the new BMWs....and are indicators still optional on those Teutonic motors?!

Thought I’d drop into this thread: I had 3 fine Saab Aero’s for 13 years and well over 300k miles - always like the Aero because it pretty well had everything specified. 
Their demise took me an hour down the road to spec a well loaded XC60 back in 2014. My work miles reduced, so that after 3 years I decided to keep it a while.....now 6 years in on about 78k miles, & of course the past year has only seen another 5k added....I have a feeling I may keep this one quite some time!
Super comfy, I have a winter set of wheels - we’ve taken it to Les Arcs for skiing a few times - adaptive cruise (brilliant feature) and the heated seats make the journey very relaxing.
Moved away from main dealer servicing last month (had a 5 year service pack before), there is a decent Indy here in Leicester - under half the price!
Our other main car is now electric, so tbh we tend to use that for most local journeys....hence the XC could be a lifer - still mighty handy for when we need more space.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Lovely Volvo Mike. What engine does it have?


----------



## mikeIow (3 Sep 2020)

It's the D4 FWD 8-sp Auto unit. Luckily never had any issues with EGR which some of these engines have. & as you can see with the Thule easy-fit chains, getting up mountains is a breeze, even without 4WD/AWD!

I had never owned autos - driven some dreadful slushy ones in the US many times...but at the time, newer units with more gears were appearing.
I was unable to test the new one, only the old, which was very agricultural.....but I took a punt on it,loaded it up (heated steering wheel, I even have a button to flip down the rear headrests), & it has ben an awesome vehicle for us!

At 3 years, when I decide to keep it, I treated it to a Polestar upgrade, which gave it a little more 'oomph' with no change to mpg (I have a heavy foot & generally get around 35pmg).


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Very nice. Ive considered a Polestar upgrade for mine, but it already delivers 400NM and the tyres are 150 sheets a corner, so the common sense part of me shied away.


----------



## mikeIow (3 Sep 2020)

Yes, it is a somewhat extravagant option....it was a gift from me to Stormy for no longer paying monthly instalments (for less than the cost of a monthly instalment!)
It does make a noticeable difference, if you are looking for justification


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2020)

Im trying to resist, with crumbling willpower. The official Polestar option is a bit hard to justify considering I was given the car, but Superchips will remap it to another 35bhp and an extra 50NM of grunt for a third of the price, and theyre only 15 miles away...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Sep 2020)

Their increases for ours worry me, esp the torque, which I think exceed the limit on the TF80 autobox.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2020)

Thats a fair point. Mine is the 400NM model, and there was the later 420NM model with the same box. 450 might be pushing my luck.

Edit - Aisin Warner quote 450NM as the transmissions max handling, so itd be right on the cusp.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Sep 2020)

Yep, they quote 493 nm for ours vs the 450 mm max (+73nm). Best not!


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2020)

Not worth risking at that level, but ive emailed them and asked if they do anything a bit milder.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

Had an email from Superchips yesterday morning. Missed it because it went into my junk folder.

They'll do 217bhp and 450NM for £354 fitted. They seemed quite knowledgeable about the limits of the car, so I'll give them a ring tomorrow and book it in to have some more power fitted.

Then it'll be a doubtless painful conversation with my insurer.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2020)

Booked in for Wednesday. I need cheering up, so why not?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2020)

Well, it now has an extra 37 BHP and 50Nm of grunt. It was hardly slow before, but its like driving a tsunami now.

The auto box isnt best suited for it. Use the new power too abruptly and it either kicks down or the planetary gears open up and forward thrust is moderated until the transmission catches up. However, stroke the loud pedal in top at 55 or 60 and it surges forward like the hand of God himself was giving me a push.

Rang Hastings direct. They in turn rang their underwirter, and a problem arose as the matrix they work from does not show a remap as a possible modification for an XC90. It just doesn't exist in their little world. Were I a new customer they said they might decline to cover me, but as an existing customer they would simply list the declaration in the notes and charge me 9 quid for making a change on the policy! Result.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2020)

Early indications are that the remap is giving me an extra 2 or 3mpg in most situations.


----------



## Hicky (22 Sep 2020)

Following lock down I decided to give the old motor a through cleaning, it didn't move for two months(I didn't start it either, not that it mattered as it was a gem and no issues).






Here is a Volvo in its purest form, load lugging a family and dog, I neglected to take any pics so this is the product of an eleven year old.




Its recently had its late annual service along with MOT(no advisories) and a cambelt+water pump. I'm now on 191K happy as a poverbial.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2020)

Did you go Volvo for the water pump?


----------



## Hicky (22 Sep 2020)

I left it to the mechanic, I bought the car for a steal and bodywork wise people avoid parking next to it. That said, all the oily bits work and its looked after/not thrashed....cars aren't my thing.
In short I don't know.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2020)

Hicky said:


> I left it to the mechanic, I bought the car for a steal and bodywork wise people avoid parking next to it. That said, all the oily bits work and its looked after/not thrashed....cars aren't my thing.
> In short I don't know.


No need for alarm, but the general maxim is if you've got an OEM Volvo pump, leave it alone unless it's rough or noisy because they are much higher quality than aftermarket ones. Just keep an eye/ear on it if you're running the car for a lot more years.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

SKF bearings in the Volvo pumps. Its almost unheard of the pumps themselves to give trouble, although the idlers and tensioners need replacing with the belt as they can do a lot of damage if they go south.

Looks good for 191 gees.


----------



## Hicky (23 Sep 2020)

Yeah, I read about the pro's/cons of swapping for poss none OEM. I hope it doesn't go before the next belt change clearly however he said to change the pump means everything off anyway so we might as well do it now.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ycrcIQMUvM


----------



## figbat (26 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ycrcIQMUvM



I passed a head-on collision this week involving a classic Defender 110. The Defender looked like the Fiat, as the other vehicle was a Massey Ferguson tractor which was largely unmarked.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

Many moons ago a 7.5 tonne Iveco rear ended my Stepmum's Volvo 940 Wagon. The 940 was badly damaged but deemed repairable, and indeed it was. The Iveco was written off as too badly damaged to economically repair.


----------



## DRM (26 Sep 2020)

That video really doesn’t tell the truth as such, as modern cars crumple zones are designed to do exactly what has happened the Fiat, the front crushes spectacularly, but the forces are absorbed and not transferred into the passenger space in order to protect the occupants, the front of the Volvo would look the same if it ran into something else.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Sep 2020)

I think it's a Seicento, isn't it?

It's because it's garbage, actually.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GTpanz0HcA


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

DRM said:


> That video really doesn’t tell the truth as such, as modern cars crumple zones are designed to do exactly what has happened the Fiat, the front crushes spectacularly, but the forces are absorbed and not transferred into the passenger space in order to protect the occupants, the front of the Volvo would look the same if it ran into something else.


There simply wasn't sufficient energry to bring the Volvo's crumple zone into play. You dont want a car that folds up when some nodder in a shopping car brakes a bit late - no, you want one that folds up when your life depends upon it, and not a second sooner.

And then there's the rest of the car. Volvo use high boron steel for the roof structure - super strong, but super expensive so no other manufacturer follows suit, including Fiat...


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2020)

New xc20?

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volvo/106855/new-volvo-suvs-bigger-and-smaller-xc-models-in-pipeline


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

Great, just what we need - more of these ugly monstrocities!


----------



## figbat (9 Oct 2020)

Also a big’un planned.
https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/suvs/353350/new-volvo-xc100-flagship-planned-2022-debut


----------



## MntnMan62 (10 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Also a big’un planned.
> https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/suvs/353350/new-volvo-xc100-flagship-planned-2022-debut



That's pretty darn ugly.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Oct 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> That's pretty darn ugly.


There's an oxymoron and a half!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> Also a big’un planned.
> https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/suvs/353350/new-volvo-xc100-flagship-planned-2022-debut


Aye, my Dad has his eye on the XC100. That said, will it even come here?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Great, just what we need - more of these ugly monstrocities!


Fortunately, it doesn't look like poor people will be able to afford them. They'll have to stick to their Kugas and Pukes.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Fortunately, it doesn't look like poor people will be able to afford them. They'll have to stick to their Kugas and Pukes.


Yet more pountless SUV wannabes. They can go as well.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Oct 2020)

Any one done a front wheel bearing in a XC70? I think mine's sick. 
Is the hub pulling part handy enough?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Yet more pountless SUV wannabes. They can go as well.


So which Volvo do you own?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Any one done a front wheel bearing in a XC70? I think mine's sick.
> Is the hub pulling part handy enough?


Usually 120-130k miles and they start going IME


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

I said that without moving my lips!

If its similar to the 90 I have a Haynes manual and can have a look for you.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> So which Volvo do you own?


A Japanese one. Mazda 6 Estate.

I'm not singling out Volvo SUVs as pointless, but do we really need another couple of models?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Right, I see. That explains it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Oct 2020)

It's what the buyer wants, by and large. For the record I thought the XC40 I drove for a day had few, if any, merits over a Focusalike and plenty of downside.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

For someone like Mrs D, who has only one working eye, every millimeter of exra height is a blessing. Not everyone wants or needs some half developed shooting brake named after a lightbulb.

I can't say I'm an XC40 fan, although I don't dislike them. Having said that, I'm equally ambivalent about conventional alternatives like the Fucus. You can pay 30 grand for one of those (yep, 30 gees!) and what extra does that bring to the party?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Oct 2020)

Model-for-model, less cost, better ride and handling and more space, I'd say, but there are factors in the XC40's favour too, I guess!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I said that without moving my lips!
> 
> If its similar to the 90 I have a Haynes manual and can have a look for you.


'09 XC70. D5.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

Ill look in the book tomoz.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2020)

Believe it or not, nothing about wheel bearings in the manual, not even in the index. This is the closest I could find and still no mention.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Oct 2020)

I take mine to The Man. In fact I have a wheel bearing in the boot of the C70 ready for him to fit on Thursday.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (11 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Believe it or not, nothing about wheel bearings in the manual, not even in the index. This is the closest I could find and still no mention.
> View attachment 551732
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this but I've just copped to the fact that I've Vida on a laptop and it's probably detailed in there😬😬😬


----------



## Hicky (12 Oct 2020)

C30 owners......is the boot space big enough to fit a modern pram/buggy whatever they're called nowadays(not the McLaren strollers type).

Ms is hankering for a Ovlov and a C30 D5 seems the ticket or do I just fork out for a reasonable V50.....hmmm.


----------



## Salar (12 Oct 2020)

We've had two C30's one a T5 . 

Never had to put a pram in the back though. 

From what I remember the glass rear door is quite small, with a deep lip to the boot floor which might make it difficult to fit a pram in.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2020)

C30 D5. Far too much grunt...said no D5 owner, anywhere, ever!


----------



## Hicky (13 Oct 2020)

She drives like Miss Daisy anyway, the purchase would be more for the reliability and longevity 
I guess I'll have to take said pram and see if it squashes in....I'm doubtful.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2020)

It's blowing a gale and hammering down with rain. Definitely Volvo XC weather! Got a flu jab in an hour and I'll be taking the trusty XC90.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (2 Nov 2020)

Well, took the plunge, and boiught an SKF wheel bearing as I was pretty sure I'd confirmed which wheel.
Checked VIDA for details and it was about as useful as tits on a bull so I just reverted to instinct and experience. 
About 2 hours had the hub in bits and the steering knuckle off. Next day got the old one pressed out and new one in.
Another hour or so reassembled and good to go. 

Job's a good 'un and silence has been restored.


----------



## Faratid (3 Nov 2020)

Noise, excessive fuel consumption and high emissions not a concern for anyone here on this cyclists forum then?
We deserve everything that's already happening.


----------



## Hicky (3 Nov 2020)

Faratid said:


> Noise, excessive fuel consumption and high emissions not a concern for anyone here on this cyclists forum then?
> We deserve everything that's already happening.


.....your point? Put your point in context pls.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2020)

Grace got a run to the seaside today. Picked up a set of Draco wheels from a 740. Being 15" they'll fill the arches better, and make tyre purchasing far easier than the OEM 175/80/14 size which are hard to find in a decent brand without being load rated. A comfy 130 cruise there and back.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2020)

Did a run to Costco today. By the time i was done the traffic was heavy. Gunned it to get out in a gap in the traffic and next thing I lnow im halfway across the galactic disc. That remap is the dogs danglies.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Did a run to Costco today. By the time i was done the traffic was heavy. Gunned it to get out in a gap in the traffic and next thing I lnow im halfway across the galactic disc. That remap is the dogs danglies.



I don't suffer such issues with my stonking 2 litres of power, 101 BHP from the factory 27 years ago. I suspect some of the horses may have bolted by now


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

Its now 222bhp and 450NM. Its nowhere near as quick as Mrs D's T8, but whereas that thrusts frenetically forward my D5 just surges on a wave of grunt. Its not as quick by probably 3 or 4 seconds to 60, but the manner of delivery feels impressive. Its also giving noticeably improved fuel consumption, which is a pleasant side effect.

@cosmicbike I had a 240 wagon back in the day. A 1984 GL with the 2.3 carb engine. Something like 105 BHP. Not bery quick, but quite smooth and very solid. In the end the sills rotted out below the A pullars and the rear floor behind the bumper, which was a shame because the upper body looked decent.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

Faratid said:


> Noise, excessive fuel consumption and high emissions not a concern for anyone here on this cyclists forum then?
> We deserve everything that's already happening.


Particulate emissions were so low on the last MOT that the machine wouldnt even register them. How many cars do you own that give a reading of 0.000 at MOT time?

If you don't like it then start your own thread to whittle about it. This one is for people that own Volvo's, not people who don't own Volvo's but who like to bleat.


----------



## Hicky (4 Nov 2020)

Polestar'd @Drago ?


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

Superchips remap. Less than a third the price of Polestar.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2020)

For @cosmicbike ...


----------



## Hicky (5 Nov 2020)

Trivial I know however I checked the tyre pressures yesterday....one rear was 18psi(XC70) there’s no clear punctures, landsil tyres......crap I know however I drive like Miss Daisy so don’t see the point in great tyres. I’m now back to gliding along....🙂
I might even wash it!


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2020)

Watching The Martian the other night I notcied a P1 XC90...

https://www.imcdb.org/v873639.html

Considering the tale is set in the mid 2030's this bodes very well for the quality and longevity of the product.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (30 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Watching The Martian the other night I notcied a P1 XC90...
> 
> https://www.imcdb.org/v873639.html
> 
> Considering the tale is set in the mid 2030's this vodes very well for the quality and longevity of the product.


Sure we all know they'll be around forever with XC70s too.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2020)

All the peace hippies will be humming about in the PP3 powered cars and we'll still be rolling coal.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

I see Volvo are trying to re invent the wheel https://www.volvocars.com/uk/care-b...MIzZXlp_WQ7gIV2OPtCh0rdgOoEAEYASAAEgI4CvD_BwE


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I see Volvo are trying to re invent the wheel https://www.volvocars.com/uk/care-b...MIzZXlp_WQ7gIV2OPtCh0rdgOoEAEYASAAEgI4CvD_BwE


Not sure about anyone else, but I can't afford that..

In better news, Grace the 27+ year old Volvo 240 estate passed her MOT last week. Same advisories as last year being damaged rear lights (I have replacements just not got around to fitting), front and rear number plates damaged (I'm trying to source original dealer plates, since they are what's on there), worn front tyres (no surprise, the 240's are heavy on them, but I have a set of 15" alloys to fit, far better tyre choice than the original 14"s), and a minor oil leak, no idea where from, one to look at.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I can't afford that..



Not a cat in hell's chance


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2021)

Looks like a lease, quacks like a lease, its a lease...with a different name.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2021)

Volvo 240
B&Q Superstore
Glasshoughton 

(adjacent to 'Xscape' & jct 32/M62)

Seen at about 15:30


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2021)

Wow! Nearly identical to my old B reg mid blue 240Gl wagon. I love it, although it eventually rotted away undernesth at the rear.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Volvo 240
> B&Q Superstore
> Glasshoughton
> 
> ...



Funny thing, since I bought my 240 estate last year I've not seen another on the road.

Today mine got the front and rear tyres swapped. Still on incorrectly sized tyres, since the '80' profile is hard to come by in decent brands at sensible prices (unless you want load rated, which for a 1300kg car is overkill and makes it drive like poop). I have a set of 15" wheels which will go on with new tyres once these wear out.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jan 2021)

Grace is at home today in a blanket of snow. The heated seats haven't worked since I bought her, so after some testing I removed the drivers seat, stripped the covers and repaired the cable joints onto the heating pads. Back in the car, and I now have a nice warm bum and back. I suppose I should fix the passenger seat too, otherwise SWMBO will get jealous.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (24 Jan 2021)

Went for a spin in the XC70 this morning in 30cm snow. My drive is about 170m long at 6%. No problemo to the Vredestein Quatrac tyres. First proper snow in the XC since I got it in April '18!


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

Im feeling smug with 6 inches of snow on the ground and 2 XC90's on the drive!

Mrs D is blind in one eye and has mo depth percetuon as a consequence. With everything turned white she has no visual reference with which to compensate, so looms lime tomorrow i'll be driving her to work!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

My old man had one of these, same colour ... 




happy days on various trips down to Cornwall, apart from the time the automatic gearbox self-destructed at Bridport. He blamed it on the hills.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Im feeling smug with 6 inches of snow on the ground and 2 XC90's on the drive!
> 
> Mrs D is blind in one eye and has mo depth percetuon as a consequence. With everything turned white she has no visual reference with which to compensate, so looms lime tomorrow i'll be driving her to work!


What tyres are fitted, out of interest?


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Grace is at home today in a blanket of snow. The heated seats haven't worked since I bought her, so after some testing I removed the drivers seat, stripped the covers and repaired the cable joints onto the heating pads. Back in the car, and I now have a nice warm bum and back. I suppose I should fix the passenger seat too, otherwise SWMBO will get jealous.


I hope you kept the thermostatic cut-out...

Some clever person at the Volvo factory wired our old V70's front heated seats up so the the right switch heated the left side seat and vice-versa.... it took Mrs A_T quite a while to cotton on.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> What tyres are fitted, out of interest?


Nokian Weatherproof 255/50 r19 on mine, not sure whats on Mrs D's.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Jan 2021)

How do you like the weatherbotherers? We put Hankook 4s on the XC70 a few weeks ago which feel very good so far.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jan 2021)

Smells of Brut in here, mixed with a whiff of Little Trees air freshener.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> How do you like the weatherbotherers? We put Hankook 4s on the XC70 a few weeks ago which feel very good so far.


Im liking them vey much. Well behaved in the dry, civilised in the wet, and by all accounts uo there with dedicated snow boots in the, er, snow. I guess I'll know tomorrow.

They weren't cheap though.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I hope you kept the thermostatic cut-out...
> 
> Some clever person at the Volvo factory wired our old V70's front heated seats up so the the right switch heated the left side seat and vice-versa.... it took Mrs A_T quite a while to cotton on.



Yep, I did the passenger seat this afternoon. Drivers side it was the backrest pad which needed fixing, passenger side the base pad. Both the thermostats are working.


----------



## Venod (7 Feb 2021)

We have a V40 which I quite like, but it is my first Volvo and I am no expert, my lad has a Qashqai that has north of 100,000 on a 1.5 Renault diesel engine, he does a 50 mile round trip for work everyday mostly M62 (rather him than me) he will soon be ready for changing, he won't be buying new or nearly new, he probably wants an estate as an SUV will be more expensive, what is the general opinion of a good long lasting diesel engine in the Volvo range?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Feb 2021)

The D5 will last forever. A V70 or XC70 would be just the ticket.

ETA
Drago & I disagree over the 163 Euro 3 and the AW55 5-speed auto btw - there's much to like about both of them, as long as maintained, much as can be said of all other iterations. I'm still running an E3 D5 in an S60 after 90K+, and ran the AW55 without issues for 100K or so. Our C70 T5 uses the '55 also, and all's well.

The issue with the autoboxes (that includes the '80 box we're currently running) is that Volvo doesn't specify ATF changes, unlike other manufacturers who use them. It's therefore always a 'buyer beware' item to check particularly carefully and change the ATF every c60K miles.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2021)

D5 for sure. Try and avoid any D5 with a 5 speed auto though - a troublesome box. You want 6 speed auto. There is a manual, but its very rare on any model with D5 engine, and clutch and DMF aren't cheap. The 6 speed auto is very robust, particularly if its had its fluid chsnged at about 120k miles.

The earlier 163 version if the D5 can be troublesome, injector failure and a core plug behind the gearbox that can start leaking. Its all relative though - its still a tough unit, and any running well now are likely well sorted.

185 is better, but the swirl flaps can be troublesome. Its an easy, if lengthy, DIY fix at about 60 quid for the parts, but much of the time they seize in the open position anyway which has zero effect on engine running. Mine is like this, and despite the swirl flaps supposedly being there for emissions purposes it still went through the MOT with no detectable emissions.

The 200/205 is best of the bunch, no real vices, but liable to still be new enough to be expensive.

There is a smaller 2 litre D5 5 cylinder, fairly rare in the UK but it does crop up occasionally in the XC60. By all accounts that version is supposed to be very solid as well.

And then there's that D5 growl when accelerating is one of the manliest sounds in motoring!

If he can find a V50 or V70 in good order with the D5 unit then your lad is sorted - he'll soon wonder why he bothered driving anything else. Both can be had for low money. Provided there is evidence of a decent service history he needn't benput off by high miles - as long as theyre cared for Volvos simply don't age in the manner that run-of-the-mill cars do. A V70 D5 with, say, 150,000 miles is liable to still have another reliable and economic 150,000 miles left in it, whereas a Renault or Ford will most likely be on its knocking by then.

Plenty in the VOC with North of 400k miles and still in daily use. There was a V70 cropped up recently in the VOC with a million miles, still on the original engine which had never been apart. Aside from a worn drivers seat it had very little on view to betray its mileage. When the bomb drops the only people who will survive will be thouse who sought shelter inside a D5 block.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2021)

More or less what @Drago said. I've had the D5 in 163 and 205 bhp guises, with both the 5 speed and 6 speed auto 'boxes. Both decent lumps, the 163 and 5 speed was hesitant and lacked the oomph for the XC90, the 205 was so much better.
Of course, what you really want is a good old red block in a Volvo Mines at 181k so far.


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2021)

A C30 - the basic 1.6D, a "hair dresser's car" as my brother would have called it, and arguably not a Volvo (as remarked previously). It's near completely impractical but I like it, though use it rarely. As it's worth sod all, I hang on to it.

I like its 'luxury' and solid, well-built feel. It's also lovely to drive. A 2008 with near 70k miles on the clock, it's been serviced annually to requirements (often dealer serviced) and had timing belt (plus water pump) and DPF changed.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2021)

yello said:


> A C30 - the basic 1.6D, a "hair dresser's car" as my brother would have called it, and arguably not a Volvo (as remarked previously). It's near completely impractical but I like it, though use it rarely. As it's worth sod all, I hang on to it.
> 
> I like its 'luxury' and solid, well-built feel. It's also lovely to drive. A 2008 with near 70k miles on the clock, it's been serviced annually to requirements (often dealer serviced) and had timing belt (plus water pump) and DPF changed.


I like the C30, looked at them for SWMBO but with 2 kids and friends to travel the 4 seats didn't really work.


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> I like the C30, looked at them for SWMBO but with 2 kids and friends to travel the 4 seats didn't really work.



It's not even a practical 4 seater! You need to be pretty lithe, or preferably a contortionist, to get into the back. Comfortable enough when you're there with good leg room but it is not easy getting there. Not one for taking the grandparents out in, let's put it that way. 

And bordering on pathetic boot space (and access) I can get my bike in but it's easier if you take the wheels off (the bike, not the car!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2021)

Found this, on my cameras spare memory card

Not sure when it was taken. but probably within the last year?

Sainsburys
Trinity Walk
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2021)

Plus, I've no idea how, but I forgot we owned this V40 for a while
1.6 petrol

It's in front of what was wifes office, or 2 rooms in it

Bought from a neighbour of my parents, who'd bought it new


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Found this, on my cameras spare memory card
> 
> Not sure when it was taken. but probably within the last year?
> 
> ...


Interesting. Looks like a Torslandar by virtue of the plain running strips (most models had chrome inlays), with Virgo alloys. And another different position for the radio aerial, Volvo moved that 3 times at least on the 240 range.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

DVLA shows it as a 2.4 petrol. 

Now, Volvo never did the 240 with a 2.4 _petrol _engine, so I wonder it its had a 5 cylinder conversion?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2021)

This morning, at the Glasshoughton (Castleford/Pontefract) branch of B&Q, a Volvo pulled in

A lovely condition, original looking, 850 estate, in red
It was on an 'N' plate
I've no idea what model it was, but it was on silver alloys

I did have my phone with me (for a change!), but the driver was still in, as we walked in to the store
Sadly it was gone, by the time we came out 20 minutes later

T'was nice to see it though!


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

Look at this beauty. If I were looking for a car id bite their fingers off.

https://www.motors.co.uk/car-55323827/?i=4&m=sp


----------



## BianchiVirgin (14 Feb 2021)

That's something else. Looks really good. And the tiny mileage.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Feb 2021)

Oh, I do miss my Volvos!
I’d go for the Electris one, can’t remember the name...?













Bought the 246 when we had our first child, for safety, and then changed to the white V70 when I was road surveying, to travel the miles in comfort.
The last one the ‘R’ reg V70, when I sold my house, as a treat for me.
I wish I’d kept all of them.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Feb 2021)

Loved my Phase 1 V70, 'Swampy' as she was S588 YWP. I'm on the hunt for a Phase 1 or Phase 2 V70R now..


----------



## Mr Cotter Pin (15 Feb 2021)

Does a 30 year old 760 GLE count? 
Still going strong.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

Nice weather today so leaped on the opportunity to coean and wax mine. Gave the engine bay a wipe over and spray various connectors and stuff with WD to drive out any moisture. The boot handke suffers from a slight dose of sticky-handle-itis, common on the 90, so gave that a quick squirt too.

Shes now clean, shiny, purring like a tractor and smelling faintly of WD40. All is right with the world.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> She's now clean, shiny, purring like a tractor and smelling faintly of WD40. All is right with the world.


Glad to hear Mrs Drago's keeping well


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Feb 2021)

Volvo S40 new MOT, 51 plate, 73000 miles, petrol, everything works, manual and drives faultless according to the advert. £675. Is this a good deal does anyone think? Seems cheap for a Volvo in this condition.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

Mechanically they're Mitsubishi Carisma's that have been worked on by Volvo into their own model. Not twrribly excitiing, but decent and tough. If its been looked after and the mileage is genuine thats probably well worth a look.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Feb 2021)

Neil Diamond's P1800s is for sale on eBay


...



...



Swede car online


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2021)

Mr Cotter Pin said:


> Does a 30 year old 760 GLE count?
> Still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 574082
> View attachment 574083


Nice, boxy, but good


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

I'm not a car detailing nut, but I do keep my machine far better than the average Joe does.

On the recommendation of a friend who runs a used car lot I got some Concept Vista trim restore, 10 quid for a 500ml bottle. He reckons its as good as Polytrol on car plastics, but half the price. Anyhoo, it arrived today, and as the sun was making a rare appearance I decided to give it a go on the bumper aprons and arch tims on my XC90.

Wow! Thats all I can say. I'm told 2 or 3 applications a year is all that is required. It's very easy to apply, so if it lasts as well as it looks I'll be extremely happy,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

Spotted at ASDA at teatime
The Glasshoughton/Castleford branch

Very tidy indeed!!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

That's a lovely old thing. Nice to see older dars being cherished and put to good use instead of ravaging the planet to build a new one every couple of years.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> That's a lovely old thing. Nice to see older dars being cherished and put to good use instead of ravaging the planet to build a new one every couple of years.



It is indeed!!
It's the first photo taken with my new very high-tech (to me!) iPhone

Plus not too far away, there's a white 440 for sale (think that's the model), but as I was negotiating a roundabout as I saw it, no picture
Sorry


----------



## BianchiVirgin (28 Mar 2021)

My XC70 is due MOT on Wednesday morning at 0930. First one in 2 years due to C19 etc. So confident am I it doesn't need a jot doing to it. I'll do the fuel filter this morning but that's sod all to do with MOT. Just gives me 30 mins to look it over.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2021)

We shall hold a vigil at 0930hrs on wednesday and prat for it's safe passage.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (28 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> We shall hold a vigil at 0930hrs on wednesday and prat for it's safe passage.


Filter done and a front parking light done, which was a fiddle as it's buried in the guts of the bi-Xenon headlight. Roll on MOT.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (31 Mar 2021)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Filter done and a front parking light done, which was a fiddle as it's buried in the guts of the bi-Xenon headlight. Roll on MOT.


And MOT done now too. 
On another note, sold the XC60 yesterday after 2 years 5 months. Downsizing one of the cars and its not mine. 👌


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 May 2021)




----------



## Drago (14 May 2021)

On the way back from Tesco Fortnum and Mason today the "Engine System Service Required" message came up. The car drives perfectly, so up until now ive been using the iCarsoft V2 to reset the message and forgetting about it for 6 months until it returns.

This time I had a proper nosey and discovered the actuator arm for the swirl flaps was adrift, the ball on the lever at the flap end broken. Not an issue - the flaps perform a very minor emissions function, make no difference to running - but I'm going to sort it.

Manipulating the lever by hand shows the flaps themselves are free and in good order, so I just need to bodge fabricate some kind of repair. I have a plan, and when the weather improves i'll swing into action.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 May 2021)

Drago said:


> On the way back from Tesco Fortnum and Mason today the "Engine System Service Required" message came up. The car drives perfectly, so up until now ive been using the iCarsoft V2 to reset the message and forgetting about it for 6 months until it returns.
> 
> This time I had a proper nosey and discovered the actuator arm for the swirl flaps was adrift, the ball on the lever at the flap end broken. Not an issue - the flaps perform a very minor emissions function, make no difference to running - but I'm going to sort it.
> 
> Manipulating the lever by hand shows the flaps themselves are free and in good order, so I just need to bodge fabricate some kind of repair. I have a plan, and when the weather improves i'll swing into action.


Common theme on variable vane swirl flaps, there are a few aftermarket fixed vane options out there.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2021)

Aye, its fairly common on thr D5 185 and all sorts of kits and bits are available to remedy it, but I reckon I can fix it for free. Hell, a new arm from Volvo is £8 - I'm not made of money!

Fortunately its fairly unusual for the flaps themselves to turn faulty or seize, unless the car is a short journey scoot and the carbon builds up quicker than it can burn off.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2021)

Ok, revisited the swirl flap problem today. Cleaned the area up with brake cleaner, then wore my glasses so I could see what was going on.

Straightforward. The actuator linkage had popped off. This is common as they wear, and new linkage is only £8. I popped it back on and was very loose - this is common, and they pop off as the wear.

I removed the linkage entirely and had a good look-see. The nylon socket looked ok, but was clearly worn to be as loose as it was. No worries - I heated it gently over the gas hob until it had softened and closed it up a fraction with pliers while it was still warm.

I let it cool and refitted it, and it was a nice positive fit. Swirl flaps now operate properly, which makes no different to the running but the warning message now stays firmly off. Sorted.


----------



## Drago (27 May 2021)

Volvo wouldnt start last night. My one, that is. Everything lights up, but zip response to the key.

Tried the spare key, bingo! All is good.

The spare key is as new, totally unused. The key that has died looks like something Tony Robinson and his mates dug up. It has had a hard life, and has been through the washing machine at least once during my ownership  Nevertheless, it still opens to doors and the like, but the lack of starting suggests to me the glass transponder chip is U/S.

Rang a local bloke whose website proclaims he can repair and reprogram such things, but he doesn't answer. Next time a small business person bleats about business being bad feel free to kick them in the plums/lady garden and tell them theyd earn more money if the answered the phone. 

Not liking having only one functioning key I rang Bells Volvo, and they relieved me of £298 for a new one. That includes programming, so some small consolation.

Its painful, but its one of those things. The car itself is still mighty and strong, so its worth the outlay. If one thinks about it, £300 is barely a single months repayment on some sheety little hatchback on PCP, so I'm still well ahead of the game. The car was £48,000 in November 2008, which is still 800 sheets a months over 5 years at zero %, so put in perspective 300 is a ballache but I can't really grumble.

V5 and my D/L photo'd and emailed to Bells, key ordered, new one should be here next week.


----------



## Drago (27 May 2021)

Bell's Volvo extract payment from Drago...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kLXB55ATiDA


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2021)

Mrs D's T8 has politely informed us that it needs an oil change, so thats going in to Bells this morning. Then we have a morning trundling about in my old tractor doing some chores, by which time Mrs D's should be ready to collect.

The difference between Mrs D's super hi tec battle wagon and my old gen 1 XC90 reminds me of the difference between the Millenium Falcon and an Imperial cruiser - bother do the job, but one is outdated and held together with gaffa tape and a prayer, and the other is ultra modern and shiny and ruthlessly efficient.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 588393


I've got one of them. In fairness, whoever owns the one pictured has tried to make it more aerodynamic by lowering it a tad.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2021)

Was going in for the new key this morning, but the dealers phone to advise they had arrived at work to find they had no internet, without which their pooter can't talk the Volvo HQ in Gotham City, snd they can't program the key. Rebooked for thursday.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (7 Jun 2021)

I was heading out the other morning in the '70 and noticed the nearside r/v mirror wobbling about. Got out to check it and the glass fell off in my hand. 😬 The glass had detached from the backing plate heating element thingy for some reason. Superglued it and clamped it lightly and hopefully it'll stay there and the heat won't affect the glue too much.
Time will tell.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2021)

I had the same thing happen last year. A new mirror glass assembly with the backing plate was 8 quid. Im not made of money, so I cleaned it up, degresed it, and glued it back with Sikaflex. Good as new.

IIRC it was hot weather as well when mine went, so Im guessing the heat drives the solvents out of the factoey adhesive.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (7 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I had the same thing happen last year. A new mirror glass assembly with the backing plate was 8 quid. Im not made of money, so I cleaned it up, degresed it, and glued it back with Sikaflex. Good as new.
> 
> IIRC it was hot weather as well when mine went, so Im guessing the heat drives the solvents out of the factoey adhesive.


A bit bizarre on a heated mirror 🤔


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2021)

I hadn't thought of it like that, although I don't think they get very warm.


----------



## Venod (7 Jun 2021)

Interesting little problem here for V40 manual gearbox owners, brought to my attention by my lad who has one, so new clip ordered, he could take it back to the dealer, but organising a day off and fuel consumption, makes it easier and cheaper for me to do the job.
He hasn't got the 3rd gear rattle but he says he has had the gear change to 5th symptom on occasions.

https://www.volvov40club.com/thread...-accelerating-5th-wont-get-in-properly.37140/


----------



## figbat (7 Jun 2021)

Nothing but good news from the figbat Volvo. Last week we had our first ever caravan holiday, entailing towing 1.4-ish tonnes of Bailey around 165 miles each way to south Devon and back. The XC40 T4 AWD performed faultlessly, rock steady, enough oomph to go up hills and enough brakes to go down them. There was a bit of a dent in fuel economy but even that wasn’t as bad as feared.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

Found a genuine Volvo boot tray on eBlag. Duly bid, won, arrived today and slipped it into position.

Its NOS, still sealed in its wrapping, as opposed to Retrobikes NOS which means "used for quite some time but a wipe with an oily rag has made it look surprisingly tidy."


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Found a genuine Volvo boot tray on eBlag. Duly bid, won, arrived today and slipped it into position.
> 
> Its NOS, still sealed in its wrapping, as opposed to Retrobikes NOS which means "used for quite some time but a wipe with an oily rag has made it look surprisingly tidy."


I had a genuine part boot-mat (as well as footwell mats) in the Octavia

When l bought the Kodiaq, once more l bought genuine part footwell mats, but couldn’t’t find a-load-space mat
I got one, but it’s an after-market brand
It fits correctly, being vehicle specific, but the weight/thickness of the rubber bears no resemblance


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

The Volvo tray mats are epic, but stupidly expensive. Over a hundred quid for the cabin mats, and thats just for the first two rows!


----------



## yello (5 Jul 2021)

AC fixed on my C30 by trusted garage. A new condenser needed. A cool £530 all up. Horribly expensive but much appreciated.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> AC fixed on my C30 by trusted garage. A new condenser needed. _A cool £530 all up_. Horribly expensive but much appreciated.


I see what you did there.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> The Volvo tray mats are epic, but stupidly expensive. Over a hundred quid for the cabin mats, and thats just for the first two rows!


My 240 came with a full set of snow mats, dead handy and stop the floors getting wet.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2021)

They do mean I hardly ever have to vacuum the interior. Carefully lift out the mat, give it a shake, all sorted. Sadly not available for Mrs D's MkII model, although thats going in September so I wouldn't spend the money now anyway.


----------



## Hicky (6 Jul 2021)

I've got the horrible rubber cut down mats in my XC70 above OE carpet mats, rarely vac it out. It doesn't look very nice though, the car is a bit of a dog visually though. I should add the car is clean and well maintained. Once the kids aren’t older I’ll no doubt still have this car as it does all I ask of it comfortably. Friends with cars less than 5 years old spend much more time in the garage!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jul 2021)

Hicky said:


> I've got the horrible rubber cut down mats in my XC70 above OE carpet mats, rarely vac it out. It doesn't look very nice though, the car is a bit of a dog visually though.


The rubber mats are really excellent, as D says. 90% of the carp is caught by them


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2021)

Disgraceful. They let just anyone own a Volvo these days.

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...ain-route-through-northampton-village-3298077


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The rubber mats are really excellent, as D says. 90% of the carp is caught by them



Rubber mats, ewwwww. All right for you muddy folks.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Rubber mats, ewwwww. All right for you muddy folks.


It's more that I had to lay off the petal-sprinklers and walk on the ground with the ordinary people.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2021)

Need to think about servicing mine in august.

Normally id domit myself, but my health and endurance hasn't been the best of late, in the next week or two I need to decide whether to domit myself, or get the bank to deliver a dumper truck loaded with gold bars to the dealer and get them to do it. 

Its far too specialised and complex for an independent, and there are no XC specialists nearby so my choice stark - pain and misery physically, or pain and misery of the wallet.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Need to think about servicing mine in august.
> 
> Normally id domit myself, but my health and endurance hasn't been the best of late, in the next week or two I need to decide whether to domit myself, or get the bank to deliver a dumper truck loaded with gold bars to the dealer and get them to do it.
> 
> Its far too specialised and complex for an independent, and there are no XC specialists nearby so my choice stark - pain and misery physically, or pain and misery of the wallet.


Have a wander across to Bicester for the day and drop it at Horton Cars and luxuriate in one of their intergalactic-mileage loaners 

Seriously though, they're very good, and Mrs D might like a saunter around Bicester Village, perhaps?


----------



## figbat (10 Jul 2021)

Or time it to coincide with something going on at Bicester Heritage.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2021)

Bicester heritage sounds good. I become pathologically enrwged when entering the shopping village which, incidentally, is the second biggest tourist attraction for foreign visitors in the UK. Weird.


----------



## Hicky (2 Sep 2021)

Well, I had to skip to page two to find the Volvo thread.....this will not do!
Anyhow, here's the old girl having been recently serviced/Mot'd(zero advisories for the second year in a row!). Now at 198K thanks to a 700(ish)mile bank hol weekend trip to sunny Cornwall with the Ms n daughter. Towing all this lot and running round for four days I filled up for the trek home and calculated it to be a keen 45.6mpg, the trip computer was lying through its teeth stating 54.6mpg haha however I'm happy with the return.
I shall give it a wash later and hoover it out to coincide with the annual checks


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

D5 Euro 3 163bhp in Barents Blue perchance?


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

Ordered 4 x Hankook Kinergy 4S2's for the XC90. They seem to rate wel in reviews, and in a recent Autocar test were rankest above the Michelin Crossclimates in evey department except fresh snow, where they still did well.

So thats me £630 lighter 

Much more of this spendy spendy and I'll have to get a job!


----------



## Hicky (2 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> D5 Euro 3 163bhp in Barents Blue perchance?


I don’t know the colour name however it is metallic blue, at least when it’s clean.
I purposely bought the latest E3 to avoid a dpf after a bad Peugeot experience.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

Hicky said:


> I don’t know the colour name however it is metallic blue, at least when it’s clean.
> I purposely bought the latest E3 to avoid a dpf after a bad Peugeot experience.


It's Barents - if auto it's identical to our old one 

Graced with the lyingest fuel computer in Christendom, as you say!


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

Luckily the Volvo 5 pot DPF's are passive, no additives etc, so they don't go wrong on their own.

Other things can break and indorectly cause them to misbehave, or have the differential pressure sensors register a block when there is none (intake air leaks can cause this), but DPF's themselves are problem free.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Sep 2021)

I had xc90 t8, sold it and went with Tesla, not looked back. Got rid of all our ICE vehicles


----------



## figbat (2 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Luckily the Volvo 5 pot DPF's are passive, no additives etc, so they don't go wrong on their own.
> 
> Other things can break and indorectly cause them to misbehave, or have the differential pressure sensors register a block when there is none (intake air leaks can cause this), but DPF's themselves are problem free.


Errrrmmm… not quite. DPFs are prone to blocking by combusted oil ash, whether through excessive oil consumption or using the wrong oil (or simply being old and having seen long service). This can lead to repetitive active regen demands which can lead to fuel dilution of the oil not to mention increased fuel consumption. The additives you speak of (often generically called AdBlue, although this is a trade name) are associated with SCR systems, not DPFs.


----------



## Hicky (2 Sep 2021)

Well the system I experienced on a 09 plate 407 estate led me to believe they were a load of shite(the system not the car), the hdi in my old mans picasso too all the dodgy driving/lack of mechanical sympathy and zero checks you could throw at it and laughed. 
In time when my car dies I’ll get a newer one probably but I’m hoping for another 100k out of it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

No reason why not. All that killed ours (for us, anyway, as it's still on the road) was the front transfer box failing, so we chopped it in for a newer XC70.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> Errrrmmm… not quite. DPFs are prone to blocking by combusted oil ash...


Not on the Volvo XC, simply because theyre enormous,,like the size of a water fire extinguisher. They are so huge they don't block unless physically breaking up inside through external damage. They just do not go wrong on their own, and only go t**s up when a fault elsewhere causes issues.

Adblue is an exhaust after treatment.

Eoyls is a combustion enhancer that raises combustion chamber temperatures to assist with regeneration on DPF equipped vehicles, and acts as a catalyst to lower the temperature at which the soot burns.

The D5 XC60/70/90 have none of that. Nowt. Nada. Nothing to go wrong, run out, or create unwanted combustuon by products during a regeneration.

The D5 engines are big and efficient enough that they regenerate very well cobusting only diesel alone, and do so very frequently, and at only slightly elevated temperatures. Much less ash, lower temps, and combined with a DPF twice the size of anyone elses means they just do not cause problems on their own.

On the rare occasuon a D5 DPF causes problems it is invariably something else that has broken and caused symptoms elewhere, and invariably once that separate fault has been rectified the DPF itself behaves normally.

This is why even 15 year old D5s that have been round the clock twice are so clean they rarely even trigger the smoke opacity test machine during an MOT (today mine yet again registered 00.00).

@Hicky your're correct, more mainstreams systems like Peugeot, Ford, VW, even Volvo themselves where they used Ford/PSA motors, etc can be seriously troublesome, but the physical arcitecture and manner of operation differs somewhat on the D5 and its not an issue.


----------



## Hicky (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> No reason why not. All that killed ours (for us, anyway, as it's still on the road) was the front transfer box failing, so we chopped it in for a newer XC70.


The advantage of having a bit of a nail is I can park it at Tesco and other cars won't get too close in case the "careless owner of the dump" marks their posh car they will never own.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

Hicky said:


> The advantage of having a bit of a nail is I can park it at Tesco and other cars won't get too close in case the "careless owner of the dump" marks their posh car they will never own.


I agree - keep it as long as you can - the P3 series we have isn't, IMHO, of the same quality as yours.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I agree - keep it as long as you can - the P3 series we have isn't, IMHO, of the same quality as yours.


...but the good news is when you do finally kill yours you can flip over and get a Subaru Outback, which is (and I would have done, had I been able to find a decent one in the time available)


----------



## Spartak (3 Sep 2021)

Just spotted this thread @Drago ... 

I've a 2013 V40 had it for 5 years, best car I've ever owned & it's just passed its MOT  🍾


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

The Outback is a superb machine, came close myself a couple of years ago but ended up with the Forester for a spell. However, the diesel is trouble prone, and while the petrol is tough it is a fearsomely thirsty old boot. I know running costs are a bit of a moot point on SUV's, but even so...

Theres not a lot left now in production that would tempt the owner of an XC70 like yours, or a phase 1 XC90 like mine. Indeed, when mine goes to Volvo heaven ill be giving up driving.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> The Outback is a superb machine, came close myself a couple of years ago but ended up with the Forester for a spell. However, the diesel is trouble prone, and while the petrol is tough it is a fearsomely thirsty old boot. I know running costs are a bit of a moot point on SUV's, but even so...
> 
> Theres not a lot left now in production that would tempt the owner of an XC70 like yours, or a phase 1 XC90 like mine. Indeed, when mine goes to Volvo heaven ill be giving up driving.


The diesel's fixed nowadays AIUI, but a bit weedy compared to its peers, and they have tried (a bit) to reduce the thirst.


----------



## Hicky (4 Sep 2021)

After a quick wipe down she’s good as part worn haha.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2021)

I saw an odd XC90, when I was driving into Wakefield at tea-time
(on Aberford Road/A642, near Pinderfields General Hospital)

A 'first generation' silhouette
It had a roof-rack, with (maybe) 6 white LED' marker-lights on it

American style (.... what I think of, as 80's Pick-Up fashion) side-steps (full-length) with orange marker-lights
Then, as I looked in the mirrors, as it passed, another 6 (or so) red LED markers on the back of the roof-rack

Sorry, @Drago, no photographs, as I was moving, & it was before I picked my daughter up (or I'd have asked her to take a picture)


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

Why do people do this sort of thing to an innocent Volvo?


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

New tyres fitted and wheel alignment done. Feels a lot more planted and less twitchy, and the reduction in tyre noise is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2021)

Well it seems I may be on the hunt for another Volvo. SWMBO doesn't like driving the 240, and in fairness it's a bit of a clunky old motor, yet barely even run in yet on 183k. We need a big estate for the 3 dogs, so it looks like the Fiesta and 240 will be going to be replaced with a single wagon. Current thinking is towards an XC70, one of the last proper Volvo versions so 2006 - 2007. Now I've had the D5 in both 163 & 205 BHP variants, but given that this will be doing some short runs I'm leaning towards one of the 2.5T petrol versions, auto box of course. Currently looking at Japanese imports since they tend to be rust free.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Oct 2021)

I've never had any issues with corrosion on our Volvos, but there's something about the cleanliness of Japanese cars that's very appealing I agree.

There's a sparkling Ocean Race on Autotrader at the moment.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

How about an 850 wagon Cosmic? Some good ones about for minor money, big choice of spec and engines, neo classic status already thrust well up them.


----------



## Hicky (4 Oct 2021)

Ocean Race or the Red plum type of colour XC70....fav of all!
Is the 240 an estate?


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I've never had any issues with corrosion on our Volvos, but there's something about the cleanliness of Japanese cars that's very appealing I agree.
> 
> There's a sparkling Ocean Race on Autotrader at the moment.



Probably one of the ones I'm looking at. Had an Ocean Race XC90 and loved the colour.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> How about an 850 wagon Cosmic? Some good ones about for minor money, big choice of spec and engines, neo classic status already thrust well up them.



As with the V70, I'd love an 'R'. Trouble is in 850 guise they are not cheap for a good one, and SWMBO want to be newer than that, so I think the latest I could get away with would be a Phase 2 or 3 V70R. Again, good ones are getting difficult to find. That said I know of a 2 owner 2005 plate with only 30k on the clock that's up for sale, but I daren't ask how much!


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2021)

Hicky said:


> Ocean Race or the Red plum type of colour XC70....fav of all!
> Is the 240 an estate?



It is indeed, and I love it. Open boot, place in anything you like, close boot. It's HUGE!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2021)

Newark-on-Trent
Sat 2nd October

A nicely painted Volvo


----------



## Hicky (1 Nov 2021)

The old girl hit the big 200K on Friday, if I can get her to 300 I'll be a happy bunny however this could take 15 years.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

Have you joined the Volvo High Mileage register?


----------



## Hicky (5 Nov 2021)

No, I was going to look at it once I'd got to 250K. In fairness it's a nail but does the job I ask of it every day.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2021)

Im it 146k miles now, purrs like a well fed kitten having its tummy tickled. Ill apply for the register oncemit makes 150k, get the bronze grill badge.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> As with the V70, I'd love an 'R'. Trouble is in 850 guise they are not cheap for a good one, and SWMBO want to be newer than that, so I think the latest I could get away with would be a Phase 2 or 3 V70R. Again, good ones are getting difficult to find. That said I know of a 2 owner 2005 plate with only 30k on the clock that's up for sale, but I daren't ask how much!


I used to have an 05 V70R, cracking car, had over 100k miles on the clock when I sold it and the adaptive suspension getting very close to needing replacing to get thru its MOT. Not many low mileage good condition examples around now.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2021)

My stepson is picking up his Volvo XC40 next Wednesday with only 900 miles on the clock. It has all the gadgets you could think of. He has always raved about how good the build quality is on his present VW Tigan but the Volvo is another world and leaves the VW way behind.


----------



## figbat (6 Nov 2021)

We like our XC40 and the XC60 before it. I just like Volvo as a company; the design, the philosophy and I’ve worked with them and they’re just a nice company to work with.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> My stepson is picking up his Volvo XC40 next Wednesday with only 900 miles on the clock. It has all the gadgets you could think of. He has always raved about how good the build quality is on his present VW Tigan but the Volvo is another world and leaves the VW way behind.


I had one on loan and even as a raving Volvo enthusiast I confess I couldn't see what it was for, and what advantage it conferred over say a Focus. I get why it sells, because Volvo is now very skilled at making cars superficially desirable, but I still don't get it as a thing itself.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2021)

Gave mine the full beauty treatment today. Wash, wax, Vista on the plastics, levels, gave all the underbonnet connectors a dose of ACF50 in readiness for winter. Shiny shiny!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2021)

It's close enough and I'm tempted..

V70R


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> It's close enough and I'm tempted..
> 
> V70R


I'm sure I've seen that on Volvoforums being discussed - worth a search if you're serious.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2021)

I might sign up to the Volvo forums. Im edging ever closer to 150k miles, so will pay to join for the year when the time comes to get the bronze high mileage badge.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'm sure I've seen that on Volvoforums being discussed - worth a search if you're serious.



I'm a VOC member and can't find it on any of the usual forums, would appreciate a link if you have one? I've been in touch with a few questions and sounds OK so far, MOT history suggests it needs some mechanicals but I'm a happy spanner monkey. I think it's nearly at it's money already though..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2021)

I'll have a squint and post a linky if I find it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2021)

No, I think I was mistaken, or it's buried in a thread somewhere - either way, no can find I'm afraid.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I might sign up to the Volvo forums. Im edging ever closer to 150k miles, so will pay to join for the year when the time comes to get the bronze high mileage badge.



Blimey, do Volvo owners regard 150k miles as high mileage?

That's barely run in for some Fords.

My mate's Focus is close to 250k.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

I took a Peugeot to 303k, so fords impress me not.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Nov 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Blimey, do Volvo owners regard 150k miles as high mileage?
> 
> That's barely run in for some Fords.
> 
> My mate's Focus is close to 250k.


 Not really, that'll be why it's only a bronze badge Mine is only on 183k at the moment, with the Capri some way behind at 129k.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

Indeed. 150k is the bronze introductory badge. 250k is the silver, 500 the gold.

The highest mileage car by a comfortable margin is a Volvo, Irv Gordon's olde P1800 at 3.2 million miles. The second highest mileage car is a ...Volvo 245 at over 2 million miles (that should please @cosmicbike ). There are 6 cars in the US VOC alone with over 1 million miles apiece.

Depending on who you believe (some sources claim Mercedes) Volvo cars are the longest lived with an _average _lifespan of 20.7 years. Ford don't get close to these records.


----------



## figbat (14 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Indeed. 150k is the bronze introductory badge. 250k is the silver, 500 the gold.
> 
> The highest mileage car by a comfortable margin is a Volvo, Irv Gordon's olde P1800 at 3.2 million miles. The second highest mileage car is a ...Volvo 245 at over 2 million miles (that should please @cosmicbike ). There are 6 cars in the US VOC alone with over 1 million miles apiece.
> 
> Depending on who you believe (some sources claim Mercedes) Volvo cars are the longest lived with an _average _lifespan of 20.7 years. Ford don't get close to these records.


I met Irv Gordon a few years ago - he told some great tales of his time in the P1800.


----------



## Hicky (23 Nov 2021)

Guy Martin last night destroyed a perfectly good(subjective at best) Volvo....errrr ok a few to race in Sweden. I love watching him


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2021)

Ah, the man who thinks the Irish DVLA issue their licences in a pub...


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

Hicky said:


> Guy Martin last night destroyed a perfectly good(subjective at best) Volvo....errrr ok a few to race in Sweden. I love watching him


was it decent vieiwng? I might give that a watch tonight


----------



## Hicky (23 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> was it decent vieiwng? I might give that a watch tonight


Truth be told not really unless you like him as an individual.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2021)

I cant stand bim. Hes never done me any harm, bit he just gets on my nips on the telly.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2021)

Hicky said:


> Guy Martin last night destroyed a perfectly good(subjective at best) Volvo....errrr ok a few to race in Sweden. I love watching him



Oi, nowt wrong with a 240 estate, mine does me proud. Mind you, both the ones he picked up were probably best for the banger track. I hope he kept the bulk of the stuff he stripped though, most of it is very hard to get hold of now.


----------



## Hicky (23 Nov 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Oi, nowt wrong with a 240 estate, mine does me proud. Mind you, both the ones he picked up were probably best for the banger track. I hope he kept the bulk of the stuff he stripped though, most of it is very hard to get hold of now.


I’m sure yours does. The one he had was less than good and the second he bought was carp for the price.
It didn’t mention where the surplus stuff went, knowing him he kept it. I bet he’s a hoarder


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2021)

What about the Volvos in the *‘Guy Martin’s Garage’* programme, on Monday night?

Scandinavian ‘Folk Racing’?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I might sign up to the Volvo forums. Im edging ever closer to 150k miles, so will pay to join for the year when the time comes to get the bronze high mileage badge.


A chap l know used to run a ‘N’ (95?) Astra estate as a ‘black & white’ taxi
Him, his brother & a mutual friend drove it
He sold it on, when it got too old for ‘B&W’ legislation (5 years, for Wakefield Council?)

it was running on the Isuzu 1.7TD, & he sold it to a minicab driver, with over 370,000 miles showing!

*EDIT @ 14:50*
I've seen him today, & asked him about this
The mini-cabber put another (almost) 150,000miles on it, before it was hit by a truck

Brian attributed the long-life (in his hands) to preventative maintenance & regular oil-changes


----------



## Hicky (25 Nov 2021)

Can anyone recommend a scrapyard(pref Volvo related)? 
I need a few bits to spruce up the old girl.......if anyone needs Nissan parts "Just Nissan" in the NW is a reasonable place.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I cant stand bim. Hes never done me any harm, bit he just gets on my nips on the telly.


I saw him in a MacDonalds in Leith once. The thing that struck me from across the restaurant was just how white his teeth were. I mean WHITE!!! Almost fluorescent. Checked with Google when I got home and yes, they're false. He's lost them all in various accidents and replaced them with STUPENDOUSLY WHITE GNASHERS!


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2021)

I wonder if he bought his teeth from the same pub the Irish DVLA work from?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Nov 2021)

Poster on Forum spells fluorescent correctly shocker. Am impressed 

(Cocks Maccy Ds mind )

Guy Martin's very much influenced by his social awkwardness associated with Asperger's, I think, but at his core he's a working-class bloke who likes mechanical stuff (a Fred Dibnah for our Age, perhaps?).


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2021)

Hicky said:


> Can anyone recommend a scrapyard(pref Volvo related)?
> I need a few bits to spruce up the old girl.......if anyone needs Nissan parts "Just Nissan" in the NW is a reasonable place.


These folks have enormous premises rammed full of olde Volvos, and a reasonable rep...

http://www.lakes4volvo.co.uk/


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Nov 2021)

With Breakerlink as a useful 'whole market' comparator, I'd suggest.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Nov 2021)

Hicky said:


> Can anyone recommend a scrapyard(pref Volvo related)?
> I need a few bits to spruce up the old girl.......if anyone needs Nissan parts "Just Nissan" in the NW is a reasonable place.



Ashley Classics and Retros have done well for me in the past. Based just outside Manchester Airport.


----------



## Venod (26 Nov 2021)

I took this pic for the classic trucks thread.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> I took this pic for the classic trucks thread.
> 
> View attachment 619468


That is causing a strange stirring in my Y fronts.


----------



## Venod (26 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> That is causing a strange stirring in my Y fronts.



If you Google Volvo C303 images, you will get more underpant stirring stuff.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2021)

That's all that's likely to stir, mind:


Power: 125 hp (93 kW) at 4200 rpm
117 hp (87.2 kW) at 4000 rpm for the military editions
Torque: 224 N⋅m (165 lb⋅ft) at 2500 rpm
The weediness is strong on this one, given it weighs as much a Barnstaple.


----------



## Venod (26 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's all that's likely to stir, mind:
> 
> 
> Power: 125 hp (93 kW) at 4200 rpm
> ...



They must have beefed this one up a bit.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Volvo_C303_1978_Paris_Dakar_(6508200269).jpg


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> They must have beefed this one up a bit.
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Volvo_C303_1978_Paris_Dakar_(6508200269).jpg


Bloody hope so, or it's still out there somewhere


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Dec 2021)

Off to look at one of my all time must have cars today, Phase 1 V70R. An early FWD auto, pre-fly by wire throttle version.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Off to look at one of my all time must have cars today, Phase 1 V70R. An early FWD auto, pre-fly by wire throttle version.


Christ, you must have big balls and a hairy chest to handle a car with that kind testosterone level! We will need pics 

Cleaned my XC90 today, desmegged it after its run down to kent. Did the alloys with ACF50. 

Tailgate struts getting a bit lazy now the temperature has dropped, so new ones ordered.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2021)

screenman said:


> I have owned lots of them, but that was back when they were proper Volvo's, even had a boat once with a Volve engine, but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was.


I had a Westerly Centaur with a 2 pot Volvo Penta engine. Had to be hand started and you really needed 3 hands to get going from cold.
Dreadful thing and when I sold the boat the new owner told me later it made a good mooring block as it was also extremely heavy.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Off to look at one of my all time must have cars today, Phase 1 V70R. An early FWD auto, pre-fly by wire throttle version.


Any news ?


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Christ, you must have big balls and a hairy chest to handle a car with that kind testosterone level! We will need pics
> 
> Cleaned my XC90 today, desmegged it after its run down to kent. Did the alloys with ACF50.
> 
> Tailgate struts getting a bit lazy now the temperature has dropped, so new ones ordered.





fossyant said:


> Any news ?



It's on the drive Its a bit of a modern feel compared to the 240, even though it's 23 years old. Takes me back, my first Volvo was a'98 V70 in 2.5 10v form, so comfortable and sloow. This one is not quite as comfortable, and certainly not slow....


----------



## Hicky (4 Dec 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> This one is not quite as comfortable, and certainly not slow....



Piccy…..?


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2021)

Well, youll get gome from work a lot earlier now!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 6th July 2018


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2021)

Hicky said:


> Piccy…..?


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2021)

That looks very tidy.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2021)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump! Thats on a par with a dinner date with Nigella on my personal scale of sexiness.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YMOH0YKicI


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> That looks very tidy.



I'm showing the better side. Passenger door has a decent dent, but no broken paint so should be within the realms of the 'dent man'. Likewise rear passenger door. Otherwise it's actually in reasonably good condition with sensible mileage (138k) so not starship territory. Got no time at the moment so it will just sit on the driveway for a good few weeks before I get around to it. The 240 has the hump and thanked me for buying a Swedish stablemate by having a flat tyre...


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2021)

You need to sort that grille out. Did they do an eggcrate job for that model?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> You need to sort that grille out. Did they do an eggcrate job for that model?



On the list. I think they do an eggcrate for the Phase 1. First job is to get underneath, has a bit of an oil leak to resolve so will be checking the usual suspects, PCV system and turbo return to start. Like I don't have enough to do, but I've always wanted one and it's a hobby. Sometimes I ride my bike.....


----------



## Hicky (5 Dec 2021)

Very nice cosmicbike…..very.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2021)

Lots of pictures as you go please Cosmo - I like a good project, and a Volvo project all the more.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2021)

I bought a Volvo 340 with me from the UK when I came to Denmark. It was an old thing and I dragged a trailer from Yorkshire, through Holland and Germany. I kept it for a few years before buying a left hand drive car. It was a reliable little thing.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

The 340 was originally a DAF product in development. Volvo inherited the project when they acquired DAF, and thoroughly Volvoised it before putting it on sale. The 360 with the 2 litre motor and 115is BHP wasn't a bad little car, although about as fashionable as Thora Hurd's cardigan.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2021)

Rare cars now those quick V70's, so probably an appreciating asset. Worth sorting though. That's why I'm doing little jobs on the cheap Aygo we bought. May keep it, may sell eventually. Should get the same back if it's looked after.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

Great cars to work on those Aygos. So simple.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Rare cars now those quick V70's, so probably an appreciating asset. Worth sorting though. That's why I'm doing little jobs on the cheap Aygo we bought. May keep it, may sell eventually. Should get the same back if it's looked after.



They are getting that way, and finding a decent well sorted one is getting harder, unless you want to spend silly money. If anyone remembers the pale yellow (Gul it was called) that Volvo did the 850 R in, they are fetching mad money even with 100k plus miles. So I bought what I could afford, which means a project.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

Seen in Haworth
November 2016












https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/brontecarlo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

@Drago
Volvo bedding!!
Management can probably still order for delivery next week

https://www.lorryliving.com/volvo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Dec 2021)

Spotted this 940 earlier
TESCO
Garforth
(east of Leeds)


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2021)

Quick 30 mins under the bonnet of the R this morning, bit of Surfax HD sprayed and the jetwash to figure where the oil leak is. Intake/Turbo junction, including PCV hoses etc was bad, now it's not.





No time for much more, work getting in they way. I did find the cooling pipe to the ECU somewhat perforated, I reckon gaffer tape or changing out the accordion piece for some rubber hose (seems to be the done thing, apparently the heat makes it brittle).

I think the oil issue is PCV related. Engine running, dipstick out and she's puffing a bit. When I get a minute I'll do the glove test, but in the very extensive service history I can't find a record of the PCV having been changed, and it's a known issue on these with 100k miles upwards, they just clog up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTvPFwAhNrw


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Dec 2021)

@Drago 

This is nice, barring the_ go-kart wheels_, hope you can see it??


View: https://www.facebook.com/544690999026681/photos/a.544692409026540/2143781262450972/


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2021)

Agreed. Lovely machine, but I'd want some slightly more sober rims.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2021)

Very nice, though I prefer the later oblong headlights. Mine is somewhat less shiny than that one, but does have more sensible wheels on.

In other news, the PCV and turbo gaskets have arrived for the 'R', now waiting for some better weather to be laying under a car in...


----------



## kynikos (27 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Drago
> 
> This is nice, barring the_ go-kart wheels_, hope you can see it??
> 
> ...



photoshopped


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2021)

Seen another S60 for sale locally, this one a T5 so 250 ponies. Im not really a car man, so why the strange twitching in the Y front region whenever an S60R or T5 comes up for sale? 

Perhaps I am a closet car man but the tightfisted gene within me is only interested in budget grunt?


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Seen another S60 for sale locally, this one a T5 so 250 ponies. Im not really a car man, so why the strange twitching in the Y front region whenever an S60R or T5 comes up for sale?
> 
> Perhaps I am a closet car man but the tightfisted gene within me is only interested in budget grunt?



I share the tightfisted gene, which is why my cars seem to be cheap and come with problems...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

Wednesday 29th


Methley Road
Castleford


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 29th
> 
> 
> Methley Road
> ...


Now that's a nice Volvo, same age as mine too. I note the added lights on the front, the standard headlights are really not all that good (but vastly better than my Capri!)


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

I appear to have accidentally bought a P3 V70 D5 SE Lux. I'm a sucker for a deal...

57 plate, early 2008. 

68,000 miles.

2 owners.

About 2/3 history.

After some sucking of air through teeth I bagged it for £2800. Not sure how I am going to break it to the missus, particularly as this is in addition to the XC90, but I fancied a project...

Been round it this morning and addressed all the minor niggles, bulbs, wipers, a good clean. Ill order a belt set and get thst done over the next week or so.

Only real niggle are the seats. Greyish beige leather, in very good order, but for some reason the seats have been repainted in cream. Now lesther painting is fine if done well, but this hasn't and its flaking like a leper with dandruff. The original surface underneath is excellent so I have no idea why theyve done this. Its coming off, butnits slow going and I anticipate many weeks until its done and I can clean and ckndition the leather. I may try some non caustic paint remover on an inconspicuous area, see if that can speed things along.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

Just had an idea. It's a wagon so Mrs D can take the dog out without messing up her car. Yeah, that might work.

Even better, she receives higher rate PIP mobility element, so if I register it in her name the car tax is zilch.

Looks like things are coming up Drago today!


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 29th
> 
> 
> Methley Road
> ...


I increasingly fancy a 240. I must be getting old


----------



## figbat (31 Dec 2021)

Spotted this on my constitutional today


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I increasingly fancy a 240. I must be getting old


Oi! I resemble that remark I love my 240 estate, as long as you can accept them for what they are they make a fab all round motor. Mines one of the last being a 1993 model, and it is Volvo's most successful car ever with a 19 year run and 2.7 million being built. I'm also a fan of the replacement 850/V70, so my Torsnow has a '98 V70 R stablemate. Like @Drago I'm a sucker for a deal (and also, it seems, have an understanding better half)


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Just had an idea. It's a wagon so Mrs D can take the dog out without messing up her car. Yeah, that might work.
> 
> Even better, she receives higher rate PIP mobility element, so if I register it in her name the car tax is zilch.
> 
> ...


Looks tidy. You could have had my Phase 1 'R' for similar money though


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

I bought itmon a whim, will do a few jobs and with thar mileage should be able to flip it with a bit of profit.

Id really like a 144, early 244 or a Rover P6. 740/760 turbos occasionaly pop up and I could be persuaded into one of them. A 780 would be sublime, but try finding one for pocket money


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2022)

Now I'm not 100%, but pretty sure Volvo coolant is green, not brown like hot chocolate Had an hour on the 'R' this afternoon and drained the coolant, did one flush and then filled with leftover unbranded coolant. Radiator hose coolant drop only gets rid of about 50% on the 7 litre capacity, and no time for doing the block drain too. Had to play safe and get some antifreeze in for the next few nights of cold weather.


----------



## DRM (3 Jan 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Now I'm not 100%, but pretty sure Volvo coolant is green, not brown like hot chocolate Had an hour on the 'R' this afternoon and drained the coolant, did one flush and then filled with leftover unbranded coolant. Radiator hose coolant drop only gets rid of about 50% on the 7 litre capacity, and no time for doing the block drain too. Had to play safe and get some antifreeze in for the next few nights of cold weather.


Make sure you don’t mix coolant types, if you do certain combinations react and turn to gel, I would flush the whole lot out with a hose, as you don’t know what has been put in in the past, iirc green is the stuff for older cars.
https://mechanicbase.com/coolant/mix-different-anti-freeze/


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2022)

When I did the coolant on the 90 I had the same issue - dropping the lower rad hose only dumps half the coolant.

SomI reverse flushed the system with a hose, reconnected the rad hose, and was able to squeeze in 3.5 litres of new coolant. With the fresh water in the vlock and matrix that was a perfect 50:50. The 90 self bleeds, which is nice.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2022)

DRM said:


> Make sure you don’t mix coolant types, if you do certain combinations react and turn to gel, I would flush the whole lot out with a hose, as you don’t know what has been put in in the past, iirc green is the stuff for older cars.
> https://mechanicbase.com/coolant/mix-different-anti-freeze/


I did a flush through the radiator, top and bottom disconnected, and also flushed through from the coolant tank to radiator bottom hose, so comfortable I flushed all the old out. When time permits it will be another drain down including the block, but for now I'm happy there is at least some antifreeze in the system, particularly with the sub zero temperatures due this week.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> When I did the coolant on the 90 I had the same issue - dropping the lower rad hose only dumps half the coolant.
> 
> SomI reverse flushed the system with a hose, reconnected the rad hose, and was able to squeeze in 3.5 litres of new coolant. With the fresh water in the vlock and matrix that was a perfect 50:50. The 90 self bleeds, which is nice.


Apparently the P80 series don't need bleeding either, I'll know in the morning..


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Been spending some quality time with the V70 today. A good clean, new Bosch wipers, realign the drivers wiper arm, replace some missing trim fasteners eith genuine Volvo items, new drivers door mirror glass. 

If the weather stays good ill be doing all new belts, idlers and tensioners this week. Its a straightforward job, the book time is less than an hour, but I don't have the benefit of a two-poster ramp so i reckon a good solid morning, including tea and pipe smoking breaks.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jan 2022)

I'm slowly gathering a big box of bits for the R. I figured whilst I was doing the PCV I may as well do the cambelt, so whilst in there might as well do the water pump, and the auxiliary belt. And why not do a gearbox fluid change too. Just waiting for bits in the post, and a clear day.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Im thinking I might finish the V70, flip it, take my money and get a C70 T5. Id prefer the coupe but most seem to be ragtops, which would please Mrs D. That could well be my next project.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jan 2022)

When I got my first sales job covering a large area, I was pleasantly surprised to see the range of cars being offered. As we had a young child at the time, I went for Volvo due to the reputation for safety they had. All other considerations were secondary to me. It was a 360 and I loved that car so when it came time for renewal, I got another. Then we had another child so I wanted something bigger and went for the 240, then a 260, then the 850 came out so I went for one of those which I'd have to say remains the best car I ever had. When the kids left home, I moved on to BMW and have always liked them.

For the kids' sake, my wife got a V40, then another V40 but when they left home, she found the VW Golf and now the Mini are more suited for her work requirements but our 'retirement car' will be the XC40 electric. 

The Volvo dealers always impressed us and the reliability of those cars was superb. My colleagues all used to boast about the speed and the bird-pullability of their cars but spent as much time moaning about their unreliability and the fuel costs.


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2022)

I had a V40 when our first child came along - it was not a cavernous load-lugger but was practical enough and so very easy to drive, being comfortable over any distance. I loved that car. We went away from Volvos for a while but came back to the XC60 (great car, once they fixed the boot struts that, unusually for Volvo, failed in cold weather) and now have a XC40. The replacement is likely to be a Volvo PHEV of some kind (BEV is out as we have to pull a caravan).

I've said before, I have worked directly with Volvo in a professional capacity and it's just a nice company to deal with.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

Is that the original V40 Figgers, the sort of 3 series sized wagon? Even now, nearly 2 decades after they ceased production, there are plenty of good ones about. If they get regular servicing and even just a whiff of TLC they wear very well. 

The T4 was also quite interesting.


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Is that the original V40 Figgers, the sort of 3 series sized wagon? Even now, nearly 2 decades after they ceased production, there are plenty of good ones about. If they get regular servicing and even just a whiff of TLC they wear very well.
> 
> The T4 was also quite interesting.


Yep, this one - the estate version of the S40, developed with Mitsubishi.





Talking of the S40, for one company car replacement event I spent a lot of time researching and test driving. I was after a hatch or small estate with a big engine. I test drove a few cars:

- Audi A3 3.2 quattro; OK but bland
- VW Golf R32; OK but stodgy handling
- Saab 9-3 2.8 Turbo estate; disappointing, felt like it was from the 90s
- Mazda 6 MPS; truly terrible, narrow power band with mismatched gearbox ratios
- Volvo S40 T5; truly surprising, utterly compelling, quick and very nearly won out but was pipped by...
- BMW 130i; this was a truly great car - whilst the Volvo was very good, it couldn't compete with the naturally-aspirated inline 6 of the BMW. Loved that car.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jan 2022)

figbat said:


> Yep, this one - the estate version of the S40, developed with Mitsubishi.
> View attachment 625814


Our first one of those was a lovely light brown colour. We were worried about one of our neighbours who spent an unusually long time staring at it. I mean, day after day early mornings and late at night. We were suspicious about him but it turns out he liked it so much, he was in a quandary whether to buy one himself, but he eventually did which kind of proved his claim to be true rather than him being a rubbish spy trying to pry some information out of it as it was parked on our drive.

I also forgot that when I set up my own company I bought an S40 which I really loved but it had to go when I sold the company. That's when we converted it to our first V40.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Im thinking I might finish the V70, flip it, take my money and get a C70 T5. Id prefer the coupe but most seem to be ragtops, which would please Mrs D. That could well be my next project.



I like them, had a C70 T5 as a loaner from Phil Whittaker cars before he retired, really quite fun. Was a hardtop mind.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2022)

Somewhat sleepy after a night shift, so keeping it simple. Fitted a new indicator unit, the old one was rattling all the time. Whoever changed a lamp in it last removed the fitting sideways and snapped all but 1 of the retaining clips. Next up was a pair of tailgate struts to stop it shutting on my head all the time, rather pleasing to strip 3 big bits of interior plastic trim with no breakages, no mean feat on the older cars. Fuelled by coffee I tackled the gearshift lever position indicator lamp. One of those annoying Volvo things, a very specific lamp with a built in holder which comes as a built unit, rather extortionate at £8 but ho hum. Centre console stripped out, lamp replaced, illuminated shifter so I know what positions it's in now.
Final effort, remove the spark plug cover, including one bodged bolt. I found the missing bolt wedged down the back of the engine stuck between the block and the exhaust manifold, result Fair crack of oil under the cover, and either from the PCV connection of the oil filler cap, so all cleaned up.
Getting there, all the belts and PCV next, time permitting.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2022)

Did any of you know that Volvo is now owned by China's Zhejiang Geely Holding since 2010?
Just saying.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

Yes, we've know that for over a decade. And your point is what, exactly?

Prior to that it was owned by Ford as part of the Premier Automotive Group, along with Aston Martin and Shaguar Land rover. Ford mismanaged them all very badly and ground AM and JLR close to the point of bankruptcy before selling them at a huge loss.

Volvo suffered too, but had a better business model to begin with and weathered Ford ownership surprisingly well, although towards the end they were suffering too. Geely came in and bought Volvo from Ford, who suffrred a big loss with the sale. 

The big Difference is Geely don't get involved in the running of the company. They own the firm but habe no involvement in its running or strategic direction. Indeed, Volvo are now leading some parts of Geely and steering their manufacturing towards eldcteification. 

Geely simply sign the cheques and trust the Volvo management to get on with it, and as a result the firm have gone from strength to strenth with new models and massive market share gains across the globe, growth that would give Renault shareholders PTSD.

Did you know the average lifespan of a Volvo is 20.7 years? Depending on who you ask that is the longest average lifespan of any brand (arguably Mercedes might just trump it, depending on how one crunches the numbers).

The average lifespan of a Renault under 12 years. Nuff said.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2022)

No point intended. I just wondered how people knew that. 
The lifespan of a car is completely irrelevant really as how many people intend to keep their cars for 20 years? 
If they did, all car manufacturers would go bust.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

Its very relevant. Its highly indicative of a quality product, and that in turn prompts people to buy new ones.

Clearly making shoddy ones isn't working well as a business model for Renault...


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Its very relevant. Its highly indicative of a quality product, and that in turn prompts people to buy new ones.
> 
> Clearly making shoddy ones isn't working well as a business model for Renault...


People don't change cars because the quality is shoddy, they change because they grow tired of their current ones and wish for something new.
Any good sales executive would tell you that.
As far as shoddyness is concerned, there is no such thing anymore. The advent of robots and automation has improved the quality of all cars considerably and I mean all makes of cars. Also, all car manufacturers share many components nowadays. They wouldn't do that if the quality wasn't there. 
I have had Renaults, Citroens and Peugeots over the years and they were all good ,reliable cars. The concept that French cars are unreliable is an old cliche that is laughable now. 
As you know, my next car, on order now, is a new Dacia Sanderro Stepway. I have read only good reports on it and am looking forward to owning it. 
What I am really saying is that there are no bad car brands anymore. It is just a question of personal preferences.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

I never suggested any reason as to why people do or do not change cars, so that is an odd comment.

I do suggsst though that given the choice people will choose a quality car _every single time.._ if they can afford it. 

Enjoy your Dacia. There are a few Dacia owners on the forum so you could start a thread, and perhaps a long service award thread for those that make to to 5 years.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Did any of you know that Volvo is now owned by China's Zhejiang Geely Holding since 2010?
> Just saying.


Yep, but since both of my current ones are from the 1990's they are proper Volvo's. Only had one newer than 2010, being an XC90, and that was a decent bit of kit.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2022)

Got a few hours on the R this afternoon, and started the strip down for PCV replacement. Started like this






And after a cup of coffee and fiddly bolts, like this






All that has been removed are the turbo pipes and hoses really, together with the air box. So far found 2 unidentified vacuum hoses that are attached at one end, but not the other. Also spent an age cleaning out the PTC valve which explains why all I can taste is clutch cleaner Unfortunately it seems the pair of 12mm bolts on the underside of the inlet manifold are proper tight, so have to get the front end lifted and go in from underneath for those.
Keeps me out of trouble


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2022)

No pics today as I was just whizzing along. Intake manifold off after disconnecting fuel flow & return, the pair of 12mm bolts underneath required the car to be jacked up as I couldn't shift then with a spanner and hampered access from above. The old PCV system was clearly original with all the factory clamps etc, and all the pipes were so brittle they snapped when I tried to remove them. New lot fitted and back to where I left things yesterday. If I get a minute tomorrow I'll clean all the turbo hoses and look to replace all the failing rubber vacuum lines whilst I can get to them.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2022)

New Volvo moulded mudflaps arrived for the V70.

I need to clean up and repaint the calipers (black, no chavvy colours) and as I'll have to drop the wheels to fit the flaps ill do it then. Probably look at doing this one day next week if things warm up.

It had new discs and pads all round only 200 miles before I swooped in with my wallet. I wss expecting cheap Apec stuff, but rooting through and tidying up the invoices thismafternoon I was most gratified to see much money had been spent on Borg & Beck kit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2022)

This was on my FaceBook feed this AM


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2022)

Found this beauty in my files


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2022)

Monday 21st

Cemetery Road
Fulford
York

It's parked there, or the other side of the building (FisherGAte/A19) a lot 

It's resident permit parking, so the yellow envelope could b due to a missing/expired permit??


----------



## monkers (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2022)

The R continues to amuse. Fun and games replacing the turbo oil return this week, hopefully that has fixed the oil leak. Also replaced the drop links in an effort to solve the clunking. Didn't work, so next stop probably taking the struts out and seeing if the top mounts are shot.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2022)

With initial regard to my 'quote'


----------



## Hicky (7 Mar 2022)

We’ll seems the nsf brake is squeezing and binding….ah bugger.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Mar 2022)

I'm lowering the tone again, with the V70 up in the air on the driveway. The top spring mount on the NSF was completely shot, so new one awaiting fitting after the paint dries on the strut.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Mar 2022)

Just stuck new struts on the front of the S60 at 170k miles. Decent value for Meyle parts, and it's driving like a much newer car, which is nice


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Mar 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Just stuck new struts on the front of the S60 at 170k miles. Decent value for Meyle parts, and it's driving like a much newer car, which is nice


My drop links were heavy duty Meyle, nicely made. I went genuine with the spring top mount as the pattern parts are from the original design which is flawed, the new part is common across the range including the XC90 so should be more than good enough for my V70.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (11 Mar 2022)

Well another year in and another MOT passed without as much as a twitch. All I did was wash it. Not a single solitary other item.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2022)

Yay! Silence at last, no oil spray and 4 new tyres, the V70R is now fit to be the daily. Few bits left to do including brake fluid change and gearbox oil too, then the cosmetic bits.


----------



## Tom... (18 Mar 2022)

Drago said:


> Just had an idea. It's a wagon so Mrs D can take the dog out without messing up her car. Yeah, that might work.
> 
> Even better, she receives higher rate PIP mobility element, so if I register it in her name the car tax is zilch.
> 
> ...



For sale yet @Drago ?


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Mar 2022)

Tom... said:


> For sale yet @Drago ?


He's not been here for a good while, but I know he is now looking to expand the Volvo fleet, going proper old school trendy...


----------



## Hicky (24 Mar 2022)

That’s new front pads and a seized calliper replaced. Back to being smooth again if lighter in the wallet 🤭


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2022)

Copied/pasted, from various entries of mine in the '_Trailers & BWSOWs' _thread
It's getting towards the time, when we'll be looking at taking the_ BWSOW_ out of hibernation, & ..... SWMBO doesn't really want to drive my car, as it's a manual, & she's driven autos for the past 4 years

So, the choices are;
*1.* PX my Kodiaq for an automatic
*2.* I continue to deliver/collect it, but that restricts distance/availability (with my working shifts/weekends)
*3.* Purchase another car, that is an automatic, & 'hefty' enough to prevent _the tail wagging the dog_ syndrome (and I get to keep my Kodiaq)
Or.............
*4. *Which she's not that keen on, she gets used to driving the Kodiaq, & tows the _BWSOW_ herself
(it has a motor-mover, for onsite manoeuvring)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I’ve been talking about this with someone at work this afternoon, & she made an interesting suggestion

Now, it does depend on how bothered _Senior Management_ is about a new/shiney/fancy car
(I have to figure that out, & go slowly)

My colleague suggested a Volvo XC90, not the present shape, but the initial model; pre - 2015???
A nice D5 auto?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

She's been on about it again, & did actually tell me she saw an older XC90 at the garden centre & thought it looked good!!

Maybe l can swing this towards a XC90?
She also mentioned a Quashqio(??)), but the max tow-capacities are too low
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This resurfaced again, apparantly, over the weekend whilst they were away (along with her dad)
Primarily due to not wanting to 'relearn' to drive a manual, & tow at the same time
IF we had an auto, she could concentrate on the towing alone 

My Volvo suggestions were taken credibly this time

To the extent that I showed her a XC70 for sale, at Castleford, & we even went down to look at it in the compound
It wasn't the best presented, as they share the premises with a car-wash, so it'll be constantly getting over-spray, then any dust that's blown that way (like all cars there)
On a quick once-over, the wheels have peeling laquer, but given its age, plus despite the advert stating a tow-bar it doesn't have one
We may/may not go back for a look (given that we'd have to budget another £500 - £700 for tow-bar/13-pin electrics
https://www.day2daymotors.co.uk/use...-d5-se-lux-geartronic-awd-5dr-202202062207528

This one is just out of Wakefield city centre, & looks good; https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202108316834120?sort=relevance&make=Volvo&year-to=2022&advertising-location=at_cars&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used&radius=40&postcode=wf61hb&include-delivery-option=on&model=XC70&page=1


Then daughter, very cleverly(!) suggested the XC90 again
Auto-Trader came up with a few, the closest couple were without towbars, & one was manual

I found this one, in Keighley, she reckons age isn't a real issue to her, as all it'll really be for is caravan, shopping, dogs, & tip-runs
I'm days-off Thur/Fri, I might drive over for a look at it?
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202203103425264?sort=relevance&price-from=2500&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used&make=Volvo&include-delivery-option=on&radius=35&postcode=wf61hb&year-to=2022&model=XC90&advertising-location=at_cars&price-to=5500&page=1


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Mar 2022)

Stick with the XC70 line of thought - XC90s are heavy and whilst ostensibly the mechanicals are similar, they are just more spendy to keep going.

...which is why we've run successive XC70s!

The first gen has a hewn-from-solid feel, but that one is really top money.

The second gen is more refined, albeit the 185 is probably the least desirable engine of them all.

Check service history, particularly belt changes. Also suspension noises and rattles, and particularly if auto, the operation _WHILST FULLY HOT_ of the autobox.

But very good cars, for all my caveats.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2022)

@Bonefish Blues 

Thanks
Although, it's not my money, so not my final decision

The choices will be test-driven, & given the state of local roads, the 2 XC70s would get a rough ride
From memory, the roads around the area of the XC90 are quite good


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2022)

I've had 2 XC90's, a 55 plate 163bhp Ocean Race which was very nice but slow away and clearly under-powered, longer term that gearbox wasn't going to be the best either. I skipped the 185bhp generation and went to a 205bhp in 2011, very nice but never going to be cheap to run. 
The Xc70 is a very nice motor if you can go pre-Ford era, but you do have a limited choice compared to the XC90.


----------



## Hicky (31 Mar 2022)

I love my xc70(euro3 163hp). If it was less rough I’d opt for the polestar upgrade, as it is I’m running it as an atob car. 
It’s a great car. When it eventually dies I’ll get the same again but spend a little more.
One fault mine had was the gearbox crunched (into 1st I assume)when slowing down at a more than gentle rate, at first this worried me. A full gearbox oil change/flush sorted it and now is faultless(it was supposedly done by the previous owner, who seemingly was a shite diyer!).


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2022)

Clunky gearboxes were a common theme, especially with the 5 speed AW 'box fitted around 2000. Volvo claim their gearboxes are 'sealed for life', yet other manufacturers who use exactly the same change the oil at 60k. My 240 is on 184,000 miles and I did it's first gearbox oil change when I bought it, it was filthy. Next job on the V70R is a gearbox oil change, at 138k I think it may be muddy, despite the box shifting quite smoothly.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2022)

Friday 1st

Driving into Pontefract at dinnertime
I was queuing at the traffic-lights, onto Park Road, by jct 32/M62


----------



## Hicky (1 Apr 2022)

A full service and gearbox oil(£140 specifically) I thought was a good investment at 171k miles. Now at 203k it’s given sterling service apart from brake callipers seizing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

Quickie


Can anyone tell me what the VED is on a (for example) '55' plated XC90 D5, please?!!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2022)

Depends when it was registered as it's right on the cusp. My 55 plate was in the lower bracket, VED went up on the 06 plate. I'd hazard £265.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

cosmicbike said:


> Depends when it was registered as it's right on the cusp. My 55 plate was in the lower bracket, VED went up on the 06 plate. I'd hazard £265.


Thankyou

Just looking at them.............................. again...............


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Copied/pasted, from various entries of mine in the '_Trailers & BWSOWs' _thread
> It's getting towards the time, when we'll be looking at taking the_ BWSOW_ out of hibernation, & ..... SWMBO doesn't really want to drive my car, as it's a manual, & she's driven autos for the past 4 years
> 
> So, the choices are;
> ...




After one passed us on the A64 this morning, l suggested one of these to daughter
She had a look at Auto-Trader, & found the 2.5Tdi model
I had a look when we got home & found its big brother!!

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202111290035557?advertising-location=at_cars&price-to=3500&postcode=Wf6 1Hb&model=Touareg&page=1&price-from=1500&radius=30&make=Volkswagen&include-delivery-option=on&sort=relevance


*EDIT @ 17:01*
We've not bought this
That said, I'd love to try the V10!


----------



## Hicky (19 Oct 2022)

The machine received some much needed love today, wheel tracking and a clean and wax. The wheels do need some more attention as the brake dust is proving hard to remove….I shouldn’t leave it so long. When on form it’s a fantastically smooth drive.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

Hicky said:


> View attachment 665198
> 
> 
> View attachment 665197
> ...



Tempted by one if these or an Audi allroad!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Tempted by one if these or an Audi allroad!



Do your due diligence on older Allroads. We went Volvo (s)


----------



## Hicky (20 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Tempted by one if these or an Audi allroad!



I believe Audis are a great car however the suspension is a more complicated affair which doesn’t last/isn’t as repairable as standard coil/strut etc.
If it wasn’t for the high tax(more then my insurance per annum) I’d replace like for like when it eventually dies. Currently on 207,000miles and smooth!
Ps, the seats in Volvos are legendary for their comfort!


----------



## Jameshow (20 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Do your due diligence on older Allroads. We went Volvo (s)



Agreed seen too many lame alleoads discos 3, and range rovers!!


----------



## Hicky (16 Dec 2022)

Arrrgh, cold weather strikes.
A new battery required, a puncture and an engine temperature thermostat required. Bugger. They first real failure in 5 yrs for the old girl beyond tired rear calipers.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Dec 2022)

My 240 is currently bringing down the neighbourhood again, back end all up in the air on stands. The trailing arm bushes needed changing, and whilst there noted the trailing arms rotten enough to put finger through, so new ones ordered. Removing them revealed knackered shocks, so ordered those too. And all new bolts. And rear brake hoses. Then the prop shaft centre bearing and support. All of it, bar shocks and arms, are 'somewhere' in the postal system. Ho hum. Getting the new bushes in became an bit of fun, with a homemade press of sorts which worked well..


----------



## Phaeton (16 Dec 2022)

I have a proper press for a Renault Laguna, I wonder if it would have been any use to you?


----------



## iandg (16 Dec 2022)

We had a V60, bought 2014. Recently written off by a falling lump of tree


----------



## Jameshow (16 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I have a proper press for a Renault Laguna, I wonder if it would have been any use to you?



They are in no way related!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw an odd XC90, when I was driving into Wakefield at tea-time
> (on Aberford Road/A642, near Pinderfields General Hospital)
> 
> A 'first generation' silhouette
> ...


I saw this again, at dinnertime. but (again) sadly no chance to photograph it


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I have a proper press for a Renault Laguna, I wonder if it would have been any use to you?



Volvo actually do the correct tool, but no way I'm paying £150+ to replace a pair of bushings once every 180k miles! My little bodge worked OK on the nearside, just hope it does on the other....


----------



## Phaeton (17 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> They are in no way related!🤣🤣🤣


True, although I never said they were 


cosmicbike said:


> Volvo actually do the correct tool, but no way I'm paying £150+ to replace a pair of bushings once every 180k miles! My little bodge worked OK on the nearside, just hope it does on the other....


Yeah not even sure why I bought it, but seem to remember it was very cheap


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2022)

Well that was a pleasing few hours. Nearside all rebuilt, minor hiccup as I forgot to fit the spring before dropping the bolts in for the trailing arm, so took it all apart again! New rear brake hoses fitted, and I even had time to strip down the offside suspension and cut out the old trailing arm bush. My bodge worked on the offside bushing too, so now just to rebuild that side, then it's a waiting game for the propshaft centre bearing.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Dec 2022)

Jumped in the wife's Rav4 this morning around -3, it's the keyless version, pressed the button, it went through the heater cycle, it spun up, fired but didn't run, pressed the button again to stop it trying, pressed again, heater cycle, fired & ran this time. Mentioned it to the wife when she got in for her to reply, "oh yeah it's been doing that all week", ARRRRGH. Presume at least one heater plug has gone AWOL after 15 years, irony is I'm not doing changing them at this time of year, which is when they are needed.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

One for the Volvo owners

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/468104105504642/?ref=facebook_story_share


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38530118...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Jumped in the wife's Rav4 this morning around -3, it's the keyless version, pressed the button, it went through the heater cycle, it spun up, fired but didn't run, pressed the button again to stop it trying, pressed again, heater cycle, fired & ran this time. Mentioned it to the wife when she got in for her to reply, "oh yeah it's been doing that all week", ARRRRGH. Presume at least one heater plug has gone AWOL after 15 years, irony is I'm not doing changing them at this time of year, which is when they are needed.



Bloody freezing today with higher winds. I was fitting an RCD socket in a shed, my hands were like ice cubes when I'd done


----------



## Phaeton (18 Dec 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Bloody freezing today with higher winds. I was fitting an RCD socket in a shed, my hands were like ice cubes when I'd done



TBF around here hasn't been too bad, I was outside from around 11 to 2 today working on the kit car, had to just after 2 as it started to rain, can work in the cold, but not the wet.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2023)

With all the work done on the 1993 Volvo 240, today was MOT day. Last minute appointment available this afternoon, and very pleasing to pass with no advisories, not bad for a 30 year old brick.


----------



## Hicky (3 Jan 2023)

Great news @cosmicbike!

Wipers replaced(halfords own…crap but needed, next time I’ll order Bosch before they’re past their best), alloy wheel cleaner and leather conditioner bought for a weekend tidy up.
Insurance is due in a few days, renewal is only £5 more. The usual websites will be searched.


----------

